#ubuntu-google 2016-01-11
<darkxst> jose, can you publish https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6308179252084736
<jose> darkxst: is this for ubuntu gnome?
<darkxst> jose yes
<jose> all set
<darkxst> jose, thanks
<jose> np
<darkxst> jose, and another: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6588980468383744
<jose> published!
<adueppen> does anyone here have access to https://errors.ubuntu.com ? I need access to a report on it for a task and don't feel comfortable with requesting access at this time.
<darkxst> adueppen, yes
<adueppen> darkxst: would you be able to give me the information on https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/e42912698bfcf8ccef0d970f37ca3d6a021d47aa ?
<adueppen> also the website keeps freezing on me which doesn't help with requesting access
<darkxst> adueppen, the stacktrace is incomplete, but I will paste it for you
<adueppen> darkxst: thanks. was there any other information on steps to reproduce?
<darkxst> the error tracker just contains the crash reports, but it is linked to https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531018
<darkxst> maybe info in there?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1531018 in thunar (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/thunar:11:exo_icon_view_get_item_needed_size:exo_icon_view_scroll_to_item:exo_icon_view_move_cursor_up_down:exo_icon_view_real_move_cursor:_exo_marshal_BOOLEAN__ENUM_INT" [Undecided,New]
<adueppen> darkxst: that's the bug I'm looking at, all it really has is a link to that error report
<darkxst> adueppen, look at the stacktrace I sent you (not that it will help reproduce it!)
<adueppen> darkxst: hmm looks a bit like it's something with the tooltip for when you hover the mouse over folders on the desktop, but I can't seem to get a crash out of it. looks like I'll have to pick another bug to try and confirm
<darkxst> adueppen, its crashing in the callback, see if you can find what fires that!
<adueppen> darkxst: seems to be either <exo_icon_view_real_move_cursor> or __FUNCTION__ = "_exo_marshal_BOOLEAN__ENUM_INT"
<darkxst> there will be some signal or so connected to exo_icon_view_real_move_cursor
<adueppen> darkxst: hmm I might just go with a different bug since the task is to confirm a bug in Thunar
<darkxst> ok
<MatthewAllen> anyone know where I can find Flocculant on IRC?
<wxl> MatthewAllen: he's usually on ubuntu-quality
<wxl> MatthewAllen: he has been idle for 11 hours though, so that's not great :)
<MatthewAllen> wxl, ahhh - it'
<MatthewAllen> it's not urgent, so I'm not worried
<Girish> balloons: Left a few comments on https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5458917932924928/?sp-page=1
<Girish> darkxst: I'm trying to set an environment for Ubuntu Packaging.
<Girish> When I run sudo  sbuild --dist=vivid --arch=amd64 -c vivid-proposed+restricted-amd64-sbuild
<Girish> I get the following errors: tail: cannot open '/home/girish/debian/changelog' for reading: No such file or directory
<Girish> dpkg-parsechangelog: error: tail of /home/girish/debian/changelog gave error exit status 1
<Girish> E: Could not parse /home/girish/debian/changelog:
<darkxst> Girish you need to give it something to build!
<darkxst> Girish, I need to sleep, will be back in the morning
<Girish> Okay, Good Night! :)
<knome> MatthewAllen, what's it about? (re: finding focculant)
<MatthewAllen> knome, It was about a merge on Launchpad, he's talked to me through the merge though - so I don't need him anymore
<knome> sure, and if you need something from him and he's not around, feel free to ask me
<balloons> Girish, interesting designs. How much of that can actually be implemented?
<Girish> balloons: Well the navbar can definitely be implemented. design.ubuntu.com has the same navbar.
<balloons> Girish, I ask because I'd like to make sure we can actually implement the design -- and do so when we are ready
<balloons> MatthewAllen, so no luck on condensing the vertical space? How about just in the add a result box?
<balloons> I mean for https://code.launchpad.net/~whosdaz/ubuntu-qa-website/fix1531980/+merge/282043
<MatthewAllen> MatthewAllen, I can make the result box collapsible if you like - the testcase itself is not possible with the link in the title
<MatthewAllen> balloons, I can do whatever you want - see my message above ^^
<balloons> MatthewAllen, I was more looking for condensing the UI elements, so they span horiziontally just a little bit, to make it less vertical
<MatthewAllen> balloons, I was just following the report as Flocculant was requesting, I'm sure I can do that
<balloons> MatthewAllen, I'd like to see that included if you don't mind :-)
<MatthewAllen> balloons, so make the add a result collapisble? It's a tiny change - so no problem for me
<balloons> MatthewAllen, well, sure. But What I'm really asking is to change the UI elements, not collapse them
<balloons> perhaps a screenshot
<MatthewAllen> balloons, any specific ideas? I'd probally chuck them in a diffrent merge request because that one is targetted directly at Flocculants bug report
<balloons> MatthewAllen, http://imgur.com/ckk6hpW
<balloons> I didn't edit it nice, but you get the idea. Notice the comment box vertical height is halved
<MatthewAllen> ahh, will see what I can do
<balloons> you can also move the submit result button to be next to the result radio icons
<balloons> get it?
<balloons> compress those things ;-)
<MatthewAllen> yep, will have a look
<MatthewAllen> If I make those changes, can I submit that as a CodeIn task?
<balloons> Though not specified, I think it's part of the bug report you are working on :-)
<balloons> It's not a major overhaul, but the idea was to reduce the existing page length and re-arrange things so the new bug table didn't eat all the space up
<balloons> so I'd like them on the same MP
<MatthewAllen> mmk, I'll message you when I've submitted them
<Girish> balloons: My idea of a mockup was to sketch out the basic elements and their position.
<Girish> Do you think that my mockup is complicated?
<balloons> Girish, maybe, maybe not. I just wanted to make sure it's doable with what we have; it's drupal, and a php module + basic theme :-)
<fazer> elopio: can you check this task: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5128575074172928/?sp-page=1 ?
<balloons> Girish, that said, I like the fresh approach alot. I was hoping to see radical changes from what we see now. What exists now is kind of cobbled toegther
<balloons> Girish, so a prototype never hurts to make sure your design can meet reality once you've finished the design concept
<balloons> Girish, I'll leave some feedback on the task
<Girish> Sure.
<balloons> knome can too I'm sure ;-)
<Girish> AS for if it's achievable or not, Drupal does have a theme for MDL: https://www.drupal.org/sandbox/rhormens/2532394
<Girish> MDL can be used for the hovering card effect: http://www.getmdl.io/components/index.html#cards-section
<Girish> And the navbar is already implemented in design.ubuntu.com
<balloons> brillant, so you've thought it through a bit
<MatthewAllen> balloons, have a look at this - http://i.imgur.com/c8LmcZM.png
<fazer> elopio: Who should I add as project manager?
<balloons> MatthewAllen, looks nicer. We could do more with those elements I'm sure, but that should have shortened the page a good bit already right?
<MatthewAllen> balloons, about 200px from chrome said
<MatthewAllen> I'm having a look at moving the submit button now
<balloons> ok; not sure how they will look once it's done, but it will grab some more real estate if so
<balloons> either way, I'm going to be happy with the MP
<MatthewAllen> balloons, the submit button doesn't seem to want to move - if I try to put it anywhere else it disapears
<MatthewAllen> so I'm not 100% sure if it's gonna be able to be moved
<balloons> MatthewAllen, that's fine then. What you have is a real nice improvement and meets the goal
<elopio> fazer: that is Oliver Ries
<MatthewAllen> balloons, I could shorten the comment box a little bit horizontally - and put the submit button on the right?
<elopio> fazer: thanks for working on it. I left a comment about testing through the "public" interface. Let me know if you need a hand with that.
<MatthewAllen> balloons, if you wanted to save a little bit more room we could tighten up the vertical spacing around the Submit button, as it has alot of padding on the top and bottom
<balloons> MatthewAllen, little tweaks like that sound just fine. I won't push for anything further from you, as I hope we can consider a more radical overhaul at some point. But simple things to make what we have better are most welcome. The vertical space is key
<MatthewAllen> balloons, from what I can work out the vertical spacing is being handled by the css files inside the System module, and that seems to be overiding my attempts at changes - So I don't think I'm able to fix that
<balloons> fyi to all those who've done qatracker work; going to attempt another production release today including the outstanding MP's
<fazer> elopio: I don't exactly understand what you mean by 'testing through the get method'.
<elopio> fazer: in python you mark a method as internal putting a _ in front.
<elopio> The internal methods are likely to change a lot, and are considered an implementation detail. So when writing unit tests, it's better to only test the methods that don't have a _ in front.
<elopio> the get method in sources.py is the one that calls the _get_source_type_from_uri method. So that's the one you should use to test.
<fazer> oh ok.
<elopio> what we need to test in unit tests is the public interface, as much as possible. Sometimes we have to test the internal methods, but that's not common.
<fazer> so I will have to check that the valu of handler_class is correct right?
<fazer> elopio ^^
<Girish> balloons: What about my task?
<elopio> fazer: no, that's a variable you won't be able to access from the test.
<elopio> fazer: you call get, and you check that halder.pull executed the right command.
<fazer> ok.
<elopio> for that, you patch subprocess.check_call to be able to spy on what parameter was passed to it.
<fazer> What should I use for sourcedir and builddir ?
<balloons> Girish, any thoughts on what other pages might look like? Also, I'm waiting for knome to review and give his feedback
<balloons> Girish, I will say, I'd like to see the mockup include more data. We have pages with many results and many bugs. And one of the issues is you aren't showing the same amount of info
<elopio> fazer: use something like 'testsourcedir' and 'testbuilddir'.
<fazer> elopio: I meant can I leave them uninitialized?
<elopio> fazer: you need to use values that you then check on the assertion.
<fazer> I don't understand.
<elopio> fazer: the value you select for sourcedir and builddir will be passed to the check_call. So in the final assertion, you will have to check that check_call received the same values you chose for the two parameters.
<fazer> elopio: using the assert_called_with() right?
<elopio> fazer: right.
<fazer> elopio, ok, I;m starting to understand. So do I need to mock when it calls handler.pull() or only subprocess.check_call()?
<elopio> fazer: it's better to mock at the lower level. So subprocess.check_call.
<elopio> that way you test all the code we control.
<fazer> ok
<fazer> elopio: there are already tests for the Git.pull() method. So shouldn't I be assuming that that already works and only be testing the get() method?
<elopio> fazer: let me see. There are multiple options of how to do that.
<elopio> fazer: you are right. As git.pull is already tested mocking the subprocess call, I think a nice way to do it is to mock git.pull, as you suggested before.
<elopio> the test it's a lot smaller this way than what I proposed. :D sorry for the misdirection.
<fazer> elopio ok cool. no problem. :)
<fazer> elopio: what variable type is options? It can't be just a regular tuple/array
<elopio> fazer: I think it's a dictionary.
<fazer> elopio: how do I add attributes to it? none of the methods I try seem to work.
<elopio> fazer: it's not a dictionary, it's an object.
<elopio> take a look at how it's done in this test: https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snapcraft/blob/master/snapcraft/tests/test_base_plugin.py#L29
<elopio> python relies heavily on duck typing. So any object with the attributes that you require will work.
<balloons> xcub, this updates for you. New leaderboard going up
<balloons> done; http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/gcileaderboard.html
<MatthewAllen> balloons, with the "Create an alternate tool via QATracker API" task, would a terminal application that allows the reporting of test image results be appropriate?
<fazer> elopio: why is this not correct: patcher = unittest.mock.patch('handler.pull') ? What am I doing wrong? I get an error that says no module handler
<fazer> am I supposed to import it or something?
<balloons> MatthewAllen, yes, sounds like it
<elopio> fazer: take a look at the TestTar
<elopio> @unittest.mock.patch('snapcraft.sources.Tar.provision'), I would use something like that. snapcraft.sources.Git.pull
<elopio> and another option is to use @patch.object(snapcraft.sources.Git, 'pull')
<fazer> where do I specify what variable I'm using for this?
<fazer> like mock_pull or mock_run etc. elopio ^^
<elopio> fazer: when you use it as a decorator, with the @, the name of the variable comes from the method definition.
<elopio> like in the TestTar, take a look at mock_prov
<fazer> so mock_prov is the var for TestTar?
<fazer> ok.
<fazer> elopio: so just specify a variable as parameter?
<fazer> elopio ^^
<elopio> fazer: yes.
<fazer> elopio, it says TestUri has no attribute mock_pull
<fazer> @unittest.mock.patch('snapcraft.sources.Git.pull')
<fazer>     def test_get_git_source_from_uri(self, mock_pull):
<fazer> elopio ^^
<elopio> fazer: do not use it as TestUri.mock_pull. Just mock_pull, it's an argument local to the method.
<fazer> elopio, I'm done. I pushed.
<fazer> elopio, it fails: it calls it twice. That makes sense since I'm calling it in a loop that is expected to iterate twice.
<elopio> fazer: ah, you need to reset the mock
<elopio> or use testscenarios.
<elopio> personally, I find testscenarios nicer.
<elopio> I think sergiusens prefers subTests, so let me see how to reset.
<elopio> fazer: call mock_pull.reset_mock()
<fazer> elopio, where should I move the MockOptions class to?
<elopio> fazer: to snapcraft/tests/__init__.py
<fazer> ok
<wxl> i want to revert the "more work needed" on this and call it "approved." can an admin help? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5641788366782464/?sp-page=1
<fazer> elopio: I added the year to the copyright info.
<balloons> wxl, I can't help -- the student should just resubmit.
<wxl> thx balloons
<Bill_> Hi I want to start working on the: Test Ubuntu live on your Laptop and report results on the laptop tracker task. I can't find the images for Ubuntu Desktop i386
<Bill_> I looked here http://laptop.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/352/builds/108235/downloads can't find it
<fazer> elopio, Most of the tests no longer work for some reason. idk why. I only modified 3 different files
<Bill_> I think i'll just grab the regular images from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-12
<balloons> Bill_, that's the way to do it :-)
<xcub> hey balloons, could you help me with a task I am trying to do?
<balloons> xcub, that depends.. :p What task?
<xcub> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5073251139059712/?sp-organization=4568116747042816&sp-is_beginner=False&sp-categories=1 this one, but it's not necessarily the task itself :P, it's that the address-book-app executable keeps on giving me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/14473965/ error whenever I try to run it
<balloons> xcub, that means you have a dependency issue. Anytime an import fails like that, think dependency
<balloons> InputDeviceModel is not a type -- you need the dependency that specifies this. Off the top of my head, I don't know. But I'm guessing you could dig around and find it
<xcub> Is there any way to identify what dependency is missing?
<xcub> nm
<adueppen> balloons: Did I do https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5178641776377856/ correctly? I just want to check before I shut down my live session
<balloons> adueppen, in response to 1. Yes, switching fonts worked fine but switching to fonts with different widths sometimes caused weird spacing issues; bug $?
<adueppen> balloons: oh right I wasn't sure if that was a bug or just an issue with my computer being an old clunker
<adueppen> since the issue resolved itself after a second or two
<balloons> xcub, look through and try stuff from unity8. it uses it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/debian/control
<balloons> adueppen, weird. More info would be useful on that
<adueppen> balloons: I'm not sure I really have much more info to give except that my computer has never been able to run Unity that well
<adueppen> in terms of speed, that is
<xcub> I looked through it, and I have installed every package listed, but it still gives me the same error.
<balloons> something for your mentor then, sorry xcub :-(
<xcub> alright, thanks for your help! :)
<adueppen> balloons: is there anything I need to work on for my task?
<fazer> elopio, why does the coverage decrease after my commits? I'm assuming that some tests no longer work, and thats what happens when I try to run all of them. But I don't understand why. I haven't modified any files except those 3.
<Girish> balloons: I've some interesting UX changes for the QA Tracker. I'll submit them in the 2nd UX task.
<Girish> Foe example, currently there are three ways to go to the home page, stacked on top of each other: the home icon, the ubuntu logo, and 'Home'. Should be only one button.
<balloons> Girish, ack, thanks
<balloons> adueppen, I left a comment just asking for more info about #1. Then I'll approve
<balloons> didrocks, going to be able to get this one reviewed today? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5728058354958336/?sp-page=1
<didrocks> balloons: I did ask andyrock to answer, I created a MP for the guy
<didrocks> one sec, let's check if he did
<didrocks> balloons: seems like the MP needs to be rebased: https://code.launchpad.net/~mcintire-evan/unity/add-format-option/+merge/282282
<didrocks> added some comments on the task
<balloons> ty; feel free to hit 'more work needed' when you do that so it's clear
<didrocks> balloons: well, this guy knows to respond, especially on the other tasks you closed during the holidays which aren't finished
<didrocks> balloons: so, that forces me to track all tasks -> last modification
<didrocks> instead of "in progress" :p
<balloons> didrocks, ohh sorry about that. I'm doing the opposite heh. Tasks that are open show up in my queue, so I'm trying to keep them as more work, or approved ;-)
<balloons> We get pinged when tasks carry on too long -- they like to see status updates and don't count comments for some reason :-(
<didrocks> balloons: argh, comments are things moving
<didrocks> balloons: ok, so adding time and pushing "more work needed"
<didrocks> but still, the one you closed are a little bit annoying to track now :(
<balloons> yea; and actually 'more work needed' should add time even I think
<didrocks> yep
<balloons> anyways, sorry for closing non-complete stuff. If I could re-open I would
<didrocks> no worry :)
<Girish> balloons: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5458917932924928/?sp-page=1
<balloons> Girish, a little busy today, but I saw your new image. the hamburger menu is interesting
<balloons> leaving a comment
<Girish> balloons: Left some comments on the task. View them whenevr you are free.
<knome> Girish, MatthewAllen: will look at your design proposals after i've done another thing i need to do now
<Girish> Okay.
<knome> MatthewAllen, since you asked first, i've commented on your task first :)
<knome> (and i guess sorry for the wall of text...)
<MatthewAllen> knome, thankyou - so just address you comments and then resubmit?
<knome> MatthewAllen, tbe, i don't know how "far" balloons wants to see these mockups going
<knome> anyway,
<balloons> knome, I'd like to actually get something implemented.
<knome> i think instead of following any comments like a set of strictly specified rules isn't as important as considering the overall look and feel
<MatthewAllen> balloons, how far would the task itself have to get, before you were happy to accept it
<balloons> We can make a seperate task for it, but the goal is to revamp things and get it released
<balloons> so I'd like the designs to end up in a place where you literally could implement them
<knome> i mean i think it's ok that the mockup isn't 100% perfect, as long as there is some work done that explains how things are supposed to work
<MatthewAllen> considering implementing it couldn't be done in the time frame
<knome> balloons, something that might work would be a static page export from the tracker (to get a real example of the HTML), then let people work on the CSS for that
<knome> i wouldn't do design work like this with a "real" installation myself
<balloons> MatthewAllen, right. The implementation would be a seperate task, but it should be ready to go
<balloons> this is why you are here knome :)
<MatthewAllen> So get it to a state where I could go straight from the mockup into implementation?
<balloons> that's the goal yes
<knome> if we want the mockups go live, yeah
<MatthewAllen> awesome, will get on it tommorow
<knome> since mockups and plans are completely different as the implementation, i would repeat what i said earlier; i don't think the mockup needs to be 100% perfect, if you have certain things planned in advance
<knome> getting something to eat next, then back for comments on Girish's task
<balloons> ok thanks knome. Sounds like we need to export some of the live site then too? I appreciate the guidance
<knome> i was actually just thinking save a certain page as HTML
<knome> then students could use something like stylish to apply CSS to that
<balloons> Can you do that for where it makes sense? the big one is the add results page
<knome> i don't think i understood the question :)
<knome> Girish, commented on your task too
<knome> Girish, and again, sorry for the wall of text
<knome> Girish, if it helps, the ubuntu brand assets (along with color palette and more) are at http://design.ubuntu.com/brand so you can get the colors right
<balloons> knome, lol, as long as you understand the concept of creating designs that we can actually then implement (and hope to do so), then please make sure the tasks are setup in a way it's possible.
<balloons> That's all I was after. Sounds a bit non-descript, but I suppose I'm just more or less asking you to talk the lead. I'll happily defer to you on this
<balloons> aka, if doing exports and encouraging folks to use stylish is the way to go, please feel free to requet it
<knome> balloons, i guess you are using either firefox or chrome?
<balloons> I use both
<knome> right, so stylish is available to both of them (at least)
<knome> have you used it?
<balloons> you've keyed me into it before
<knome> hehe, good
<balloons> but not hugely. I just have a fix you made for GCI
<knome> this is something else you might want to use -> https://gist.github.com/knomepasi/22e5998bca83f53463b9
<balloons> ohh.. editing the web, fun
<knome> well yeah, it's greasemonkey for css
<knome> the one problem that students might have with this is that they really need to know css and also that the source code can be a bit unforgiving at some points
<knome> i mean, if there aren't good id's or classes, it can be a pain to target a specific element
<knome> and of course, sometimes the markup you want isn't there
<knome> balloons, you still around?
<adueppen> balloons: got my task resubmitted
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-13
<fazer> elopio, can you check if my PR is ready for merging? I'm unable to squash the commits properly. Every time I try, I mess something up.
<fazer> elopio, can you also extend my task time, in case it doesn't get merged by then?
<jose> elopio: ping
<elopio> jose: pong.
<jose> elopio: hey, when you have a min, would you mind reviewing this task please? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5128575074172928/?sp-page=1
<elopio> jose: I did. It needs a little more work so I extended the date.
<jose> elopio: cool, thanks !:)
<balloons> leaderboard updated fyi
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-14
<fazer> I'm trying to rebase my branch on git and it says could not apply 'commitxyz'. Does nayone know how I can fix this?
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-15
<SouravRavish> hi
<knome> MatthewAllen, replied to you with another wall of text in the task...
<knome> the 1000 character limitation is just silly :P
<MatthewAllen> knome, so your thinking for the submission form a sort of button that follows up and down the page on the right hand side that slides out when clicked?
<knome> well i was imagining it as a 100% tall panel
<knome> which would be, say 50px wide when hidden
<knome> and when you open it, it would open the whole form
<knome> whether it should overlap data or not, i'm not sure
<knome> also, we start to approach the territory where you'd more or less need to see stuff in action to know how well it works :)
<knome> btw, how are you creating those mockups ATM? do you have some HTML which you are styling with CSS, or are you just working with an image editing software?
<MatthewAllen> knome, photoshop atm
<MatthewAllen> I have decent experience with HTML and CSS so it shouldn't be a huge issue to try implementing some stuff
<knome> right, then it's not a completely trivial task to make that a "live" mockup
<knome> mhm, and if you run into problems, i can help with that too
<MatthewAllen> knome, would something such as this be right for the tab? http://i.imgur.com/MOwGWQy.png
<knome> yeah, something like that
<MatthewAllen> knome, just wondering where this task ends? When you're happy with the mockup? Or when stuffs actually getting implemented?
<knome> i still don't know exactly what balloons had in mind, but as he said: "when the mockup is ready to be implemented"
<knome> so i guess he would like to see how the different parts would look like
<knome> for the text spacing issue, i'm fine now
<knome> for the menu, well, you could do one more attempt
<MatthewAllen> knome, with the results table would implementing it across the full height of the page not leave a bunch of whitespace?
<knome> not if it was overlaid on top of the other content
<knome> (technically, position: fixed;)
<knome> coffee break now, i'm back after that and free for more discussion :)
<MatthewAllen> How do you feel about something like this? http://i.imgur.com/vQHg3FC.png
<MatthewAllen> knome, ^
<MatthewAllen> knome, also tried to address your Navigation comments - see here http://i.imgur.com/DxeMAwQ.png
<knome> MatthewAllen, i think the first solution is a bit weird... how would the dialog extend from that position?
<MatthewAllen> as in extending from the side of the page?
<MatthewAllen> not exactly sure :/
<knome> re: navigation, that's better :)
<knome> i'll do a quick and dirty HTML mockup for you for the panel i was thinking about...
<MatthewAllen> ok, cheers :)
<knome> MatthewAllen, so as i said, quick and dirty... http://temp.knome.fi/googlecodein/panel-mockup/
<MatthewAllen> knome, oohhh - I understand now
<MatthewAllen> I was a bit confused before as you clearly worked out
<knome> well, i probably could have been more clear ;)
<knome> so this both won't take space when not open
<knome> but also follows the user, so regardless where they are in the page, they can quickly access the panel
<knome> in the final implementation one can also make sure this appears at the top of the page if no JS is enabled
<knome> so it's not obtrusive either
<MatthewAllen> mmk, will change my mock up to be in the fashion and let you have another look
<knome> sure :)
<knome> and fwiw, i think a working draft like mine there is something balloons is looking for in the next task :)
<knome> (it doesn't need to be perfect either)
<MatthewAllen> are you thinking the side bar should simply have little arrow markers like yours, or actually have text so it's clear for the user?
<knome> that's up to you
<knome> this was just the easiest thing i could think of in the 5 minutes i set that up
<knome> or 10, it looks
<knome> and of course, in the final implementation, you'd need to make sure if the panel won't fit in the window vertically, you'll need to add some scrollbars
<knome> my mockup isn't doing anything like that, neither is it making sure the arrow and text on the panel look good when the window isn't tall
<knome> (they don't)
<MatthewAllen> I'm sure when the final implementation occurs you'll be having a look along the way, to make sure it's being done propely :)
<knome> mhm, at least considering i have the time
<knome> but i should have at least some time...
<knome> and this is not something i imagine we'll have ready for production before the contest ends anyway
<MatthewAllen> I'd very much doubt that
<MatthewAllen> I intend to keep working especially with the QA-Website after the competition ends anyway
<knome> with 10 highly trained code monkeys and same amount of UI monkeys working full time on this... maybe ;)
<knome> great!
<knome> nice to see people getting involved not just for the contest period :)
<MatthewAllen> only thing is once school goes back I'll have a lot less time free
<knome> you know, "$other_thing is taking my time" is quite normal in FOSS development :D
<MatthewAllen> that's the luck I've had for this competition, I've had school holidays the entire time
<knome> ...unless you are paid to do it, in which case you are still probably swamped with work on different tasks
<MatthewAllen> Australian school holidays line up really will with Google CodeIn
<knome> mhm, it's unfortunate that canonical holidays did too
<McIntireEvan> Haha yeah, I have exams over this week and I've had school most of the competition, my school times suck with GCI, but eh, it's life
<McIntireEvan> Next year if I'm a mentor my college break times should match up super well though, which is good
<MatthewAllen> guess it all depends on country, you in the US or somewhere else?
<McIntireEvan> Yup, US
<MatthewAllen> ahh, only issue for me is the time zones
<knome> MatthewAllen, btw, if you potentially have some "free time" for more tasks before the contest ends, i might have one for you
<knome> MatthewAllen, or at least, one that might be of interest for you
<knome> but it's not published yet
<MatthewAllen> knome, feel free to tell me - I've been spending a bunch of free time fixing some QA-Tracker bugs
<knome> MatthewAllen, basically i've created this wordpress theme for ubuntu community teams to use -> https://github.com/knomepasi/ubuntu-community-wordpress-theme/
<knome> MatthewAllen, i don't know exactly what the task would be, but it would be something along the lines of "test, try to break it, give feedback, and file bugs"
<knome> and obviously it would involve setting up a wordpress installation somewhere :)
<MatthewAllen> I'd be keen to check that out :)
<knome> (and regardless of whether it will be a task or not, all feedback and help with the theme is welcome9
<MatthewAllen> From playing around I feel having text in the sidebar looks  a bit stupid, so I'd implement it similarly to yours - http://i.imgur.com/cndaOUL.png
<knome> yeah, maybe one could add a link in the content area that said "Report ..."
<knome> which would then open the panel
<knome> and the panel could totally have a tooltip too
<MatthewAllen> I could probally put it in the Notice Board sectio, or in the nav bar under testing tracker
<knome> for that, we'd likely need feedback from people who will end up using the tracker
<knome> as i see it, since that's the number one thing we want people to do on that page, it could be on a few places
<knome> for example, above bugs to look for and below the test reports
<knome> but i would say that's more or less minutiae - people who use the tracker will tell where they would look for that link
<MatthewAllen> I guess once they've used it once though, and know of the changes it wont be a huge issue anymore
<knome> we still have to account for new testers, it has to be intuitive and easy for them as well
<MatthewAllen> I've added it under the notice board section and at the bottom of the reported bugs section - http://i.imgur.com/UJ2kxF5.png
<knome> mm, putting it on the table is not a bad idea at all
<MatthewAllen> it's pretty hard to miss
<knome> maybe that needs some tweaking (i always feel the ubuntu orange all over the place is too much)
<knome> but yeah, i can see where this is going, and i'm happy with that
<MatthewAllen> I'd probally agree with that, any ideas?
<knome> http://design.ubuntu.com/brand/colour-palette
<knome> see for "Tints"
<knome> could use something like 40%
<knome> and i would probably argue that the button should be printed with a different color from the table header
<knome> but again, that's minutiae
<MatthewAllen> so where are you saying I should use the 40% as opossed to the full?
<knome> using that instead of the 100% color in all of the table headers etc. would totally make the page easier on the eyes
<MatthewAllen> will have a look at that now
<knome> but would still stand out enough
<knome> and you can try the page with the warm greys they list on the page too
<knome> i'm personally a huge fan of the background color (too dark for me), but others might disagree
<MatthewAllen> as in the background on the tables? or the page itself?
<knome> the whole page
<MatthewAllen> do you have an issue with it being a gradient, or just want it to be lighter?
<knome> when you change the page background, you likely have to tweak the tables too
<knome> gradient is not a problem
<knome> the top just feels too dark
<MatthewAllen> http://i.imgur.com/L2VnPDr.png
<MatthewAllen> Should I leave the nav and sidebar as Ubuntu Orange, or fade them aswell?
<MatthewAllen> Also - background ok? Lighterned it up
<knome> nav and panel are ok (though you'll likely want to make sure the panel bg isn't that bright when there's text on it)
<knome> the bg is also better, but as i guessed, the tables look a bit dark related to that now (and the light hue of the orange too)
<MatthewAllen> that's what I was thinking, going to lighten them up with the color pallete you linked me
<knome> yup
<knome> as you probably see, the balance of the whole page is slowly getting there too
<MatthewAllen> thanks for the help in getting in improved :)
<knome> no problem
<MatthewAllen> http://i.imgur.com/2TQkftu.png
<knome> yeah, much better
<knome> though the checkered look is a bit weird
<knome> at the product column
<MatthewAllen> hmm, that's because I'm using 2 colors on opposites
<MatthewAllen> Would you rather have 4 diffrent?
<MatthewAllen> so there's no checker
<knome> i think it would be simply fine to drop the special handling for the last column
<knome> just have two colors for the alternate rows
<MatthewAllen> mmk
<knome> i don't know if this is too little contrast for those who might have problems with eyesight
<knome> off again, will be back later
<MatthewAllen> knome, beyond that is there anything else major that I need to change? Or just implement the add a bug form?
<knome> hmm, from my point of view, i think we are pretty close for being ready for this task
<knome> i would ask balloons if he has anything
<knome> (and i guess i just did... ;))
<MatthewAllen> I talked to him before, and he's pretty much saying it's up to you
<knome> aha
<knome> then once you're done tweaking, send the latest mockup to the task again, and i'll look at it once more, and most likely approve
<knome> thanks!
<MatthewAllen> awesome, thankyou very much
<knome> but now, actually off ->
<fazer> elopio, can you approve my task on GCI please?
<elopio> fazer: done. Thank you.
<fazer> No problem. Thank you.
<elopio> I've increased the count on the task so we can get more work to get to full coverage.
<elopio> fazer: a low hanging fruit would be to do the same to cover the the bzr line.
<fazer> elopio, yeah I was going to do that. But it won't let me reclaim the task. Can you change something on your side so I can do it multiple times?
<fazer> what do you mean you've increased the count on the task?
<elopio> fazer: I don't know what to do to let you reclaim it.
<fazer> hmmm.. ok. balloons, any idea? ^^
<elopio> maybe this is not how it works, and I should add a new task.
<fazer> No, I've seen some tasks that can be claimed as many times as they want by the same person.
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-16
<fazer> Does anybody know what Vatika Harlaka's nickname is?
<knome> not everybody is on IRC
<fazer> I guess... Even the mentors?
<knome> even them/us :)
<fazer> I claimed this task and its not very specific: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5207178558308352/?sp-page=1 . It says make 5 code refactors but it doesn
<fazer> 't specify which repo/project to make the changes to.
<knome> jose, ping! please publish https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/4874591692390400/ :)
<jose> knome: hello! let me check
<jose> knome: should be all set now :)
 * knome bows
<knome> jose, now that you are there, we can publish this task too (i don't know why it wasn't already): https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/4514565299634176/
<jose> sure, let me check
<jose> and published as well
<knome> thanks again
<MatthewAllen> knome, on http://docs.xubuntu.org/contributors/ the links for the PDF's both A4 and US Letter are dead links
<knome> MatthewAllen, right.. just dismiss that for now :)
<knome> (unless you want to read it in pdf, in which case you should be able to build the documentation with those files as long as you are not running xenial)
<tsimonq2> MatthewAllen: you should be good to go
<tsimonq2> :)
<MatthewAllen> tsimonq2, thanks! :)
<wxl> darnit can someone unapprove this please? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6609275128381440/
<fazer> ahayzen, isn't what you want me to do the same as this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-weather-dev/ubuntu-weather-app/reboot/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_weather_app/tests/test_locations_page.py#L69
<ahayzen> fazer, just commented, it is similar
<ahayzen> fazer, but the test is to use the swiping left/right rather than through the button edge
<ahayzen> so you'll be able to use the same assert on the self.home_page.get_selected_location_index() ..but instead of going to the location page... you simple swipe across
<ahayzen> *simply
<fazer> ahayzen, ok. That shouldn't be too hard.
<ahayzen> yup :-)
<ahayzen> just add a swipe method to the Home page helper class
<ahayzen> then it'll be a very similar test
<fazer> and this test goes in the test_home_page right? not locations.
<ahayzen> it'll go in the test_home file yes
<fazer> ahayzen, the default orientation is the next tab on the right, right? So I have to wipe to the left to get to it?
<ahayzen> fazer, yup
<fazer> ok cool.
<fazer> so my swipe can just be swiping to the left? I don't need to have a parameter for the direction?
<ahayzen> fazer, you could make it generic
<fazer> ok.
<ahayzen> fazer, as the method names are clear, maybe a swipe_left and swipe_right method on the home class and then a generic method outside of the class
<fazer> ahayzen, by outside you mean in BAseTestCaseWithPatchedHome()?
<ahayzen> fazer, just straight into the helper file the __init__.py not the tests/__init__.py IIRC
<fazer> ok.
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-17
<McIntireEvan> balloons: Could you update the leaderboards when you get a chance? just want to make sure i stay in the top 10
<McIntireEvan> :)
<jose> McIntireEvan: he's offline this weekend, but I'll let him know when I get ahold of him/see him :)
<darkxst> McIntireEvan, You are, but only by one task
<knome> malevasquez, i just commented on your task :)
<malevasquez> Thank you for the feedback!
<malevasquez> I'll work on it now
<malevasquez> knome ^
<knome> cheers
<knome> i don't know how long i'm around, but always feel free to ping me here and i'll reply when i'm back
<MatthewAllen> Anyone know if Alberto Salvia Novella can be found on IRC?
<MatthewAllen> popey, do you know if Alberto Salvia Novella can be found on IRC?
<popey> hello. i do not
<popey> does his launchpad page specify an irc nickname?
<MatthewAllen> nope, already had a look
<MatthewAllen> thanks anyway :)
<McIntireEvan> darkxst: thanks
<nagibator> Hi
<nagibator> will I be able to complete some tasks from gci after its ending? just for experience purposes
<adueppen> nagibator: you can always ask in other ubuntu IRC channels if there's anything you can help out with.
<nagibator> thnanks
<malevasquez> knome, should I remove the search feature from the mockup?
<malevasquez> because Im not sure what do it
<fazer> I'm using the autopilot touch, and display packages. How can I get the size of the test window and not my monitor?
<fazer> balloons? ^^
<fazer> ahayzen^^
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-08
<coolpolygons> hi guys
<coolpolygons> is wxl here?
<coolpolygons> wxl, i'm just leaving a note that I have submitted my task, and it is waiting for review  https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4637669881544704/
<coolpolygons> i cant believe i forgot to submit :(
<coolpolygons> oh and also, wxl, it would be great if you can tell me what time you are online, because i live in a different timezone, and it is a bit complicated for me to decide when to send messages and stuff
<coolpolygons> didrocks there?
<didrocks> coolpolygons: around, but catching up my morning tasks (so might be slow to answer)
<coolpolygons> its alright, take your time :D just wanted to get updates on the boot animation tasks if there are any
<didrocks> coolpolygons: will is in the UK and will arrive in 30 min. However, I think he will take the day to go through emails and such. I'll probably catch him up on the afternoon
<didrocks> coolpolygons: basically, what I told you the other day I guess is still valid for a first time launch video, meaning:
<didrocks> - you need to ensure that the first frame is the last one shown by the plymouth (ubuntu logo with the dots), as in the Dell video
<didrocks> - you need to provide the video working for multiple monitors resolution
<didrocks> (at least, the popular ones)
<didrocks> as the scaling of the logo/dots are different (not just a scaling)
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks, I have some questions regarding my task (somehow my brain decided to wait until you showed up instead of just asking in the task)
<daniellimws[m]> if you look at the current screencasts, the instructions are also outdated
<daniellimws[m]> I should edit them as well right??
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: oh sure, just put to whatever is current. If you do changes that applies to GNOME, we can even extend the task (or create another one so that it counts as a bonus for you) to update it for them
<daniellimws[m]> I'm not sure if it applies to GNOME or it's just ubuntu though
<didrocks> remember that the video doesn't show all items, it stays symbolic
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: do you know about the GNOME vanilla session I added for 17.10?
<didrocks> if you install gnome-session
<daniellimws[m]> symbolic?
<didrocks> reboot
<didrocks> you have a "GNOME" option in gdm
<didrocks> this is the upstream vanilla session (if you never changed the theme and such), with upstream behavior and look
<daniellimws[m]> one example, they say that use super + up to maximize but on our side it should be ctrl + super + up right?
<didrocks> no, it's super + up on new installs
<daniellimws[m]> ah ok
<daniellimws[m]> ok, so I should install gnome-session to get the latest updates right?
<daniellimws[m]> and sorry no I didnt know about the vanilla session
<didrocks> yes, remember though that anything you changed though, like shorcuts, themes and such are shared between sessions
<didrocks> (and so, it's not full "vanilla" anymore)
<didrocks> no worry for not knowing it, I only published it on planet ubuntu :)
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: if you want more info, I blogged about it here: https://didrocks.fr/2017/08/15/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-2/
<daniellimws[m]> ok thanks
<daniellimws[m]> thanks a lot
<didrocks> yw!
<daniellimws[m]> oh, also apparently, the task is completely blender, the scripts are just for adding translations
<daniellimws[m]> now just being a noob at blender and trying to figure things out :)
<daniellimws[m]> all these animation/video editting software just have too many things to learn about
<Accelerator> Ah plenty of tutorials on using blender..even on youtube
<daniellimws[m]> yea watched a couple of them already
<Accelerator> Cool...tho a bit difficult
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: yeah, getting into it (especially due to the complexity, their UI isn't straightfoward)
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks, if I change to vanilla will all my current settings be lost?
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: no, everything is preserved and your settings will be applied to that session as well
<daniellimws[m]> wait so what's the reason for me to use it for this task?
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: you wanted to see if some changes were ubuntu only or gnome
<daniellimws[m]> or it's just for my own fun
<daniellimws[m]> oh ok
<didrocks> I would say, do the changes you need in the ubuntu session first, then, this is an extra and we can discuss how to do it
<daniellimws[m]> oh, you meant also changing it for gnome vanilla itself?
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: well, pushing upstream the changes that are valid for gnome vanilla itself, if any, indeed
<daniellimws[m]> so the vanilla is something extra right? sorry was confused I thought I had to match the videos to gnome vanilla and that didnt make much sense
<daniellimws[m]> my bad
<didrocks> sorry, probably bad on my side
<daniellimws[m]> but sure I would be glad to implement changes to gnome if needed. I believe by then I'll be efficient with blender already :)
<daniellimws[m]> or in some way
<didrocks> yeah, if any is needed :)
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks, I asked this in the gnome #docs irc but no one has answered yet. Can you help clone the gnome-getting-started-docs repo and look at the launching-applications video in blender?
<daniellimws[m]> At 0.08 the applications seems to be shown even before the "show applications" button was clicked. I want to check if this is my problem only.
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: let me look at the video rather
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: hum, what is the corresponding video using that clip?
<didrocks> would be easier, I don't have blender installed on this laptop
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks, launching applications, but it is ok on yelp
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: ah, it's only in their git repo?
<daniellimws[m]> yea, but im not sure if I'm just being noob at blender and accidentally hidden/shown stuff
<didrocks> let me check if any change have to be done to that file
<didrocks> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-getting-started-docs/log/animation/gnome-launching-applications.blend
<didrocks> hum, nothing since 2014
<daniellimws[m]> oh hmm
<didrocks> I would say it's a blender layer hidden (if that exists, not an expert at blender)
<daniellimws[m]> it's ok I'll check if I did anything wrong here
<daniellimws[m]> thanks
<didrocks> yeah, try to render and see the result
<daniellimws[m]> ok it takes 30 mins to render so I'll work on something else for now
<pranavgade20> Hi there elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens, popey and flexiondotorg!
<popey> Good morning/afternoon/evening!
<pranavgade20> for this https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6684453122342912/ task, can i serve thye paje using node
<pranavgade20> *the page
<pranavgade20> i tried electron but couldnt do it
<daniellimws[m]> Mind elaboratijg in the problem you are getting?
<pranavgade20> 1. cant snap it using any method i found online
<daniellimws[m]> Did you look at the provided tutorial?
<pranavgade20> 2. when snapped and installed, i keep getting an error when i try to run it
<pranavgade20> yes, i did
<pranavgade20> daniellimws[m]: It was quite app specific
<daniellimws[m]> pranavgade20, ah ok, can you send your full error log through pastebin.ubuntu.com? so that we may be able to find out what went wrong
<pranavgade20> daniellimws[m]: /snap/doodle/x1/doodle: 1: /snap/doodle/x1/doodle: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<pranavgade20> daniellimws[m]:thats all
<daniellimws[m]> is the original app itself able to run?
<daniellimws[m]> before you packaged it
<pranavgade20> yes
<pranavgade20> and really well
<pranavgade20> i could even run it in electron
<pranavgade20> AND electron-build
<daniellimws[m]> alright, can I see your snapcraft.yaml?
<pranavgade20> okay, here you go: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26346290/
<daniellimws[m]> ok give me a moment, I'll try it on my side
<daniellimws[m]> is this in a github repo?
<daniellimws[m]> could be easier if I just clone from it
<Accelerator> The built app or his snap?
<daniellimws[m]> for his snap
<daniellimws[m]> or her
<daniellimws[m]> shouldnt assume gender
<Accelerator> Ok ok
<Accelerator> i don't think it's on github
<pranavgade20> i dont have it in a repo, but clone: https://github.com/notwaldorf/doodle, run snapcraft init in same folder and update your yaml
<daniellimws[m]> ok
<pranavgade20> im a 'he', btw
<Accelerator> :D
<pranavgade20> the snap is on the snap store
<pranavgade20> https://www.snapcraft.io/snaps/doodle-pranavgade20/
<daniellimws[m]> pranavgade20, which tutorial did you follow?
<pranavgade20> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/snap-a-website
<pranavgade20> elopio told me to
<daniellimws[m]> ok
<Daniellivigston> anyone alive?
<Accelerator> Do we have permission to access other person's snaps on the snapstore?
<Accelerator> Daniellivigston: Something wrong?
<Daniellivigston> yes
<Daniellivigston> but not yaml files
<Daniellivigston> just their apps
<Daniellivigston> if its in GitHub then you can view them
<Accelerator> U mean the apps have a problem?
<pranavgade20> means?
<pranavgade20> ican run the app just fine
<pranavgade20> now trying: https://docs.snapcraft.io/build-snaps/electron
<Accelerator> pranavgade20: https://www.snapcraft.io/snaps/doodle-pranavgade20/...u sure the link works?
<pranavgade20> um... try 'snap install doodle-pranavgade20 --beta --devmode'
<Accelerator> hmm interesting
<Accelerator> pranavgade20: I should have been able to download it if it had been registered
<pranavgade20> are you getting the same error?
<Accelerator> error: snap "doodle-pranavgade20" not found (at least in channel "beta")
<pranavgade20> Accelerator: ?
<pranavgade20> Accelerator: https://dashboard.snapcraft.io/snaps/doodle-pranavgade20/
<Accelerator> Nope error 404 again for me
<pranavgade20> Accelerator: its in the edge channel
<pranavgade20> sry, my bad
<pranavgade20> try 'snap install doodle-pranavgade20 --edge --devmode'
<Accelerator> Same error here
<pranavgade20> not again!
<pranavgade20> :|
<pranavgade20> how do i upload a pic here?
<Accelerator> prnt.sc
<pranavgade20> https://prnt.sc/hxkesr
<omairqazi> hi
<Accelerator> Hi XD
<pranavgade20> screenshot of my snap store
<pranavgade20> Hi there!
<Accelerator> Sure use this link prnt.sc
<pranavgade20> https://prnt.sc/hxkesr
<Accelerator> Hmm seems like u registered...
<pranavgade20> i did
<Accelerator> omairqazi: See if u can install download his snap-'snap install doodle-pranavgade20 --edge --devmode'
<omairqazi> ya i will doo
<Accelerator> s/install/-
<omairqazi> ok
<omairqazi> snap not found
<Accelerator> Same here
<omairqazi> pranavgade20 did you do snapcraft push <yoursnap>
<coolpolygons> hey wxl, if you are there, can you check my work? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4652281024741376/ thank you :D
<pranavgade20> omairqazi: i did
<pranavgade20> see https://prnt.sc/hxkesr
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: he is not online :)
<coolpolygons> xDDDDD
<Accelerator> Hmm does order matter in the yaml file?
<daniellimws[m]> no
<Accelerator> Ok thanks
<daniellimws[m]> if you are talking about apps and parts
<Accelerator> Yeah
<Accelerator> I am talking about the whole part of "apps" actually...can it be placed anywhere in the yaml file?
<pranavgade20> Btw, guys, i did snap it successfully now
<pranavgade20> following https://docs.snapcraft.io/build-snaps/electron
<pranavgade20> and, the snap is only for i386 arch
<Accelerator> Right...
<omairqazi> hmm
<pranavgade20> but now i am not getting any errors, but i have to run the snap as root
<pranavgade20> i think it IS a bug
<Accelerator> Ask a mentor before then you can file a bug
<pranavgade20>  it is already files somewhere
<pranavgade20> *filed
<pranavgade20> that is why i kney that i had to run the app as root
<pranavgade20> heber: hi
<pranavgade20> Accelerator: how many tasks have you completed?
<Accelerator> Quality>Quantity...stop worrying about me
<pranavgade20> oh come on, i too want to get on the leaderboard :)
<daniellimws[m]> I have 15
<daniellimws[m]> what about you
<pranavgade20> btw yeah, Quality>Quantity
<Daniellivigston> how to make the snap to install other progrms while giving the command
<pranavgade20> only 9 :(
<Daniellivigston> how to make the snap to install other progrms while giving the command
<daniellimws[m]> Daniellivingston, can you specify what programs?
<daniellimws[m]> there's a flag but give me some time to recall :)
<pranavgade20> Accelerator: stop smirking now and tell me the number ;)
<Daniellivigston> like i want to make the snap install an npm program when you give a command
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks, yup I rendered and it is ok now
<didrocks> nice!
<Accelerator> Ah hahahahahahahaha 😂😂
<Daniellivigston> daniellimws: like i want to make the snap install an npm program when you give a command
<daniellimws[m]> Daniellivingston, https://docs.snapcraft.io/reference/plugins/nodejs
<pranavgade20> Accelerator: come on now my friend, atleast give me a range
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks, by the way, how am I supposed to submit this? I just make a pr? Or do you want me to render the videos for you, to save you some time :)
<pranavgade20> daniellimws[m]: are you on the leaderboard?
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: it's an interesting question because the videos are already rendered in the file that GNOME delivers. I would say, just attach the blender files
<daniellimws[m]> pranavgade20, you can see for yourself
<pranavgade20> there are two daniellimws in the chat
<Accelerator> pranavgade20: Sure...i did more than 1 task but less than 100
<pranavgade20> so, are you the one on the leaderboard?
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks, ahh just offering if you would want me to save you some time rendering them because it took half an hour for me to do
<daniellimws[m]> pranavgade, both are me
<pranavgade20> ooh.
<daniellimws> hi pranavgade
<didrocks> daniellimws: no, we will rebuild them anyway as we'll need to ensure we can maintain them :)
<pranavgade20> so, i think i may have a chance to get up there
<pranavgade20> yay :)
<pranavgade20> :D
<pranavgade20> btw, bye guys, I gotta go study for my Geography test tommorow
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks, ok then, how more longer would you be around for? I think I will be done soon
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: unsure I'll be able to review today, but probably tomorrow morning
<Daniellivigston> daniellimws:  https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26346578/ still the snap program not working plzz help me GitHub https://github.com/DanielLivingston32/dev-time-cli
<daniellimws[m]> oh ok then I'll just leave it there when I'm done, thanks!
<Daniellivigston> daniellmws: Are you checking it?
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: yep! the general idea is to attach the source in gnome-getting-started-docs package and build them in the builder
<daniellimws[m]> Daniellivingston, sorry I'm in a middle of something right now, is it ok if you wait for a while? or maybe someone else can help
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks, ok sure thanks
<Daniellivigston> ya i can wait
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks, when I try to run in builder, it just builds and nothing opens, is that supposed to be the case?
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: try using autotools to build
<didrocks> better than using an abstraction (like an IDE)
<daniellimws[m]> I also tried that but I dont see any binary to open
<daniellimws[m]> unless it builds directly to my system?
<didrocks> unsure what you mean by "opening a binary"
<didrocks> it should generate a webm files in the build dir ?
<daniellimws[m]> oh wait oops I was expecting a built yelp in my directory
<didrocks> it seems it will create a "gnome-help" directory
<didrocks> from Makefile.am
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks, there's stuff but the webm files are not there, and also in the readme,
 * daniellimws[m] sent a long message: daniellimws[m]_2018-01-08_13:21:19.txt <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/kUcoSlbpjKUdPqGOgkaUXRHC>
<daniellimws[m]> bad news?
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: no, you should have the C version, if not, not a biggie anyway, we can handle this ourself (but will take more time to ship in Bionic)
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: anyway, if you don't have the time to look at the build system, just attaching the files is fine for GCI ;)
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks, if it can save you guys some time, I can have a look
<daniellimws[m]> I am quite free now actually
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: you know a little bit about packaging, correct?
<daniellimws[m]> I suppose so
<didrocks> the package name is surprinsingly gnome-getting-started-doc ;)
<didrocks> docs*
<didrocks> as you can see, in debian/rules, we just copy the webm video
<daniellimws[m]> yea I cloned it from here as you told me to https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-getting-started-docs
<didrocks> the idea is to generate the additionale videos you created from the webm files. Ideally, during package build. (don't patch over the current ones, just add a new file)
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: this is the upstream (GNOME) source
<didrocks> not the package
<didrocks> (like debian package)
<daniellimws[m]> yea ok
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: again, I would say, not mandatory to have the task done, but if you have some packaging knowledge, that would be great to tackle this ;)
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks, sure, you can let me know what to do first, then I'll see if I can do it
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: ok, the idea thus is to take your source blender file, attach it as a patch in our package and modify the build system to generate webm videos from those source files.
<didrocks> when building the package
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks, ok sure thing, to generate webm videos will still be using the same old autotools right?
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: as it's a distro patch, you can directly do it from debian/rules
<didrocks> by overriding dh_auto_build IMHO
<didrocks> that way, you don't patch the upstream autotools system
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks, ok, thanks a lot for the information
<didrocks> yw! good luck and keep me posted :)
<daniellimws[m]> by the way, why does the upstream source from gnome not allow generating webm files, is it because it takes too long?
<didrocks> I guess it's a question of build time, indeed
<didrocks> if you want to ask, you can maybe poke jimmac
<daniellimws[m]> is he around?
<didrocks> he is on #gnome-design on the Gimp IRC network (not freenode)
<daniellimws[m]> or her
<daniellimws[m]> ah im so afraid of assuming genders
<didrocks> ;) understandably
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: irc.gimp.org
<didrocks> for the network
<adityajeppu> hi guyss
<daniellimws[m]> thanks, I managed to join through the gnome newcomer's guide
<daniellimws[m]> hi
<Daniellivigston> what does those /bin... in the command in apps signify
<Daniellivigston> should we copy the commands used in our app into the bin file
<daniellimws[m]> it is to execute the file in the parts directory
<Daniellivigston> like i have a doubt
<daniellimws[m]> you dont have to move any files
<daniellimws[m]> snapcraft should be doing it for you
<Daniellivigston> what does the command in apps do exactly
<Daniellivigston> what does the command in apps do exactly
<popey> We have a new task. (elopio may be interested in this). https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5004124745629696/
<flexiondotorg> Fresh meat ^
<popey> Be good to see those people who are itching for something a bit more challenging than running the tutorials to take a look at.
<popey> Feel free to ping me or flexiondotorg about it :)
<popey> (we have tested this task heavily)
<konrad11901> yaaaay! :)
<popey> If we burn through the 21 instances, we have more!
<elopio> 21 new apps :)
<popey> konrad11901: thought you'd like that :D
 * flexiondotorg wait for konrad11901 to complete all 21 ;-)
<popey> That sounds like a challenge!
<kyrofa> Hey folks
<konrad11901> hi kyrofa!
<daniellimws[m]> Hi
<konrad11901> flexiondotorg, :D
<popey> kyrofa: may also be interested in the above task :D
<popey> (if elopio or kyrofa wish to volunteer as mentors for it, I will not complain) :D
<kyrofa> popey, already done!
<kyrofa> Although I'm not an electron pro, I'll admit
<konrad11901> popey, by the way, will there be anything else until the end of GCI?
<konrad11901> :)
<popey> No, but you're pretty awesome with snapcraft.
<popey> konrad11901: I would like to come up with some more, for sure.
<elopio> I'm in too. And with a big backlog today... I'll start reviewing after the weekly meeting
<konrad11901> :)
<popey> magic, thanks kyrofa elopio !
<popey> The example links in the gist give you an idea of what we have done already.
<omairqazi> hi
<omairqazi> kyrofa: hi
<omairqazi> popey: my snap works with sudo only. why?
<Nayantha> join
<Accelerator> kyrofa: Actually i had a question about the changes you requested....Should i remove the statements since it now accepts a filename and an appname?
<konrad11901> Guys, one question about the python Requests API. There's a variable called "stream" (for example used in https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/blob/master/snapcraft/storeapi/_snap_index_client.py).
<konrad11901> What does it do?
<daniellimws[m]> I think, maybe to make sure the connection doesnt close until you get what you need or you manually close it
<daniellimws[m]> or in other words, doesnt timeout
<daniellimws[m]> but im not sure
<Accelerator> Streaming of data?
<Accelerator> Maybe?
<omairqazi> my snap uses chown
<omairqazi> how to disable it?
<daniellimws[m]> omairqazi, you cant, it's the app, but it also could be snappy-debug giving wrong suggestions
<omairqazi> daniellimws[m]: but my snap works with sudo
<daniellimws[m]> hmm, I'm not very sure about that then, sorry
<omairqazi> daniellimws[m]: but my snap works with sudo
<omairqazi> sergiusens: snapcraft preload returned non-zero exit status 2
<daniellimws[m]> popey, can you have a look at this https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-uber/3440 thanks? gonna go sleep now, wont disturb you anymore :)
<popey> in a meeting, will do after
<daniellimws[m]> sure thing, thanks, no rush
<omairqazi> daniellimws[m]: did you fix your snap
<omairqazi> that need classic confinement
<daniellimws[m]> um havent got to that yet
<daniellimws[m]> I was working on other stuff at the moment
<omairqazi> oh ok
<omairqazi> my snap works with sudo
<popey> omairqazi: got a link to the latest snapcraft.yaml for yours that you have trouble with?
<omairqazi> popey: hi https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26347545/ thanks
<popey> will look after my meeting, thanks
<omairqazi> ok fine thanks
<Accelerator> Uh if chown is a system code..i think if you have the code then u can disable it
<Accelerator> s/code/call
<omairqazi> Accelerator: can you tell me how
<Accelerator> Hmm even i don't know...just saying but don't try it :(
<omairqazi> hmm
<Accelerator> Mentors can't help you?
<Accelerator> kyrofa:Submitted my task....have a look if you are free :D
<kyrofa> Accelerator, done
<Accelerator> kyrofa: Done here too 😅😅
<kyrofa> Accelerator, you missed some comments
<Accelerator> kyrofa: Ok will do....
<daniellimws[m]> kyrofa, elopio, is this ready to be merged? https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/1849
<ubot93> Pull 1849 in snapcore/snapcraft "tests: add snap not found tests" [Open]
<omairqazi> popey: please reply on personal messages or on the forum as i am going to sleep
<omairqazi> bye
<kyrofa> daniellimws[m], elopio needs to take another pass
<popey> omairqazi: ok
<elopio> daniellimws[m]: not yet. I need to take another look and change my review
<omairqazi> elopio: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26347545/ please take a look. my snap works only with sudo. snappy-debug says chown denied
<daniellimws[m]> pass?
<omairqazi> elopio: please reply on personal messages or on the forum as i am going to sleep
<elopio> ok
<omairqazi> thanks
<omairqazi> bye
 * omairqazi is going to sleep
<Accelerator> kyrofa: I'm being a bit selfish here...but have a look yet again if you are free.
<konrad11901> Does anyone maybe want to try to build etcher on his PC?
<konrad11901> I'm getting an error :(
<kyrofa> Accelerator, take a look at the __init__ of each exception
<kyrofa> Accelerator, take careful note of the parameters required by each
<popey> konrad11901: what error?
<Accelerator> hmm ok
<kyrofa> Those parameters must be satisfied when that exception is raised
<popey> (and are you doing this with the latest node/npm from nodesource, and on 16.04)?
<kyrofa> Accelerator, if you have an __init__(self, param1, param2), when you call MyException() you must have a MyException(param1, param2)
<konrad11901> popey: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26348097/
<konrad11901> using Ubuntu 16.04 with nodejs 9.3.0
<popey> konrad11901: looks like something further back failed, it didn't make dist/
<popey> does their install guide suggest you have to make it yourself?
<konrad11901> popey: https://github.com/resin-io/etcher/blob/master/docs/CONTRIBUTING.md - I'm following these instructions, the official install guide suggests to download a pre-made installer
<popey> oh, so it's one of the dependencies... i see
<popey> this will be a bit painful. not sure how to counter this.
<konrad11901> so... should I choose another project to snap?
<popey> lets ask flexiondotorg
<popey> konrad11901: did you do npm install first?
<popey> to install the dependencies
<konrad11901> actually, this error occurred while running this command ;)
<konrad11901> I also tried make electron-develop
<popey> hah
<konrad11901> as specified in their guide
<flexiondotorg> konrad11901: Try `apt install libbz2-dev` on the build machine.
<flexiondotorg> And run the build script again.
<konrad11901> flexiondotorg: the same error :(
<popey> ok, pause that one and move on to another one, sorry.
<konrad11901> ok, thanks for trying to help :)
<flexiondotorg> konrad11901: Are browserify and uglifyjs installed?
<flexiondotorg> If not, `npm install browserify` and `npm install uglifyjs` might help with your Etcher build.
<Daniellivingston> anyone alive
<popey> Everyone is alive!
<Daniellivingston> popey:i was waiting to see u
<Daniellivingston> i just have a doubt
<Daniellivingston> what does the command in the apps section exactly do??? is it the command to start snap?
<popey> It exposes the application which is inside the snap to the outside world
<popey> Without an apps stanza, the executables in the snap won't be seen outside the snap
<Daniellivingston> i have seen a command with /bin... what does that signify?
<popey> often once the build of a snap finishes it puts the built executables in a bin or usr/bin directory
<popey> which are inside the snap
<popey> typically we use "command: bin/foo" not "command: /bin/foo" so it's relative
<Daniellivingston> popey:plz help me in this snap https://paste.ubuntu.com/26348330/
<popey> looking now
<konrad11901> flexiondotorg: I'm getting the same error as earlier while trying to install any of these packages
<konrad11901> ok, this task is definitely harder than it seemed to be :D
<popey> hah, true
<popey> you wanted a challenge ;)
<Daniellivingston> popey fount the error?
<popey> i have found two errors
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26348447/
<popey> incorrect indentation, and the node-engine didn't need a v in it
<popey> also, i think you're missing a few build-packages, maybe python and build-essential
<konrad11901> popey: are you able to build (npm run dist:lin) this: https://github.com/Kilian/messenger-demo-viewer (without changing anything in package.json)?
<popey> i will see....
<konrad11901> thanks!
<popey> konrad11901: i have run npm install, now trying npm run dist:lin....
<popey> Daniellivingston: npm ERR! EINVAL: invalid argument, chown '/root/build_orbitdb-cli/parts/orbitdb-cli/install/lib/node_modules[0/1203]g/invariant-13d1f019'
<popey> does that when i add python and build-essential to build-packages
<popey> i wonder if we should build a stable release...
<popey> hah, there is no stable release of orbit-db-cli
<popey> elopio: any ideas what we can do for orbit-db-cli? It's never had a release...
<popey> konrad11901: Error: Exit code: ENOENT. spawn icns2png ENOENT
<konrad11901> popey: same here
<popey> konrad11901: apt install icnsutils
<elopio> report a bug upstream probably 😃
<konrad11901> popey: thanks, I'm trying again
<popey> konrad11901: me too
<elopio> They are in active development, it might be broken recently.
<popey> konrad11901: Error: Exit code: ENOENT. spawn gm ENOENT
<popey> konrad11901: apt install graphicsmagick   to fix that one
<popey> elopio: what should Daniellivingston do? They've spent time on this snap task.
<elopio> If it's blocked by upstream, we can approve the task. Hopefully, our new friends will stick around to help once it's unblocked 😃
<popey> Daniellivingston: ^
<Daniellivingston> whats the plan then
<Daniellivingston> popey?
<popey> see what elopio said :)
<Daniellivingston> yes i will stick around to snapcraft no issues so should give review task
<Daniellivingston> popey: no reply?
<popey> We should file an issue upstream that the software doesn't build, and let them know what the error is.
<Daniellivingston> ok
<Daniellivingston> popey: what are the different types of node-packages available for snapcraft?
<popey> Not sure I understand the question Daniellivingston
<Daniellivingston> popey: while building snaps do need to specify the commands involved in the program or snapcraft would take it?
<Daniellivingston> program=software
<popey> konrad11901: it failed again for me, building deb, perhaps change the package.json to build snap before deb
<popey> Daniellivingston: yes, typically we specify the commands
<popey> konrad11901: i just edited the package.json and inserted snap before deb and it's now building a snap
<Daniellivingston> like can you give some examples
<konrad11901> popey: ok, will try to do this in a while, it's still building :/
<konrad11901> popey: it compiles without any problems in my case, now I'll try to add a snap support
<Daniellivingston> popey: if i have two commands in the software for eg: startdev-time-cli and dev-time <user name> should i build two commands in the app section ?
<popey> yup, worked here too/root/node/messenger-demo-viewer/dist/messenger-demo-viewer_1.0.1_amd64.snap
<konrad11901> popey: you've added snap support as specified in your guide, right?
<Daniellivingston> seperately?
<popey> konrad11901: no, i just ninja added "snap" before "deb" in the dist-lin line :)
<konrad11901> ah, ok then :D
<popey> Daniellivingston: exactly, yes
<Daniellivingston> so in that program orbitdb there were 3 to 4 command so should i make app section for each commands?
<popey> if there are multiple commands in the snap which need to be exposed, and are actually going to be run, then yes
<Daniellivingston> how does the snapcraft program knows what location it should link in the file for each command?
<popey> each command stanza specifies the path to the command. Let me find an example
<Daniellivingston> it will be good if there are examples so that i can understand the concept clearly
<popey> https://github.com/snapcrafters/atom/blob/master/snap/snapcraft.yaml
<popey> has two commands, atom and apm
<popey> line 35 onwards
<Daniellivingston> popey: Your office hour videos in youtube were really helpful so plz create more of them in your free time
<popey> Oh really? Thanks!
<Daniellivingston> bin/launcher ${SNAP}/usr/share/atom/atom what does this command actually do link it to any folders
<popey> launcher is a script ,you will find it in the repo too
<popey> it says "atom is a command which is actually found in bin/launcher, followed by a parameter which is where the atom binary actually is inside the snap"
<Daniellivingston> ok
<popey> so launcher is a script, which if you look is loads of environment settings and then the last line launches the parameter which is the atom binary
<Daniellivingston> popey: how does classic confinements differ from strict?
<popey> apps which are strict cannot break out and see files outside the various directories snap allows
<popey> classic snaps have full system access
<Daniellivingston> so are we alowed to give classic confinements in most cases or only for a few softwares which actually require them?
<popey> classic use is restricted, we'd rather things were strict
<Daniellivingston> what does the after: do
<popey> after: [foo] means "foo is a part (either defined in this yaml, or defined elsewhere online) which must be done before this part"
<Daniellivingston> then what about prepare
<popey> prepare is where you can put shell script commands before the build happens
<konrad11901> popey: what is a "default" plug?
<popey> konrad11901: in electron-builder there's a set of plugs (I don't recall which ones, but desktop, network, pulseaudio and some others) which get added
<konrad11901> ok, thanks!
<popey> konrad11901: browser-support, gsettings, home, network, opengl, pulseaudio, unity7 and x11 is the full list
<popey> it's defined inside electron-builder somewhere
<Nissaar> popey: hi
<popey> hi
<Daniellivingston> popey:does npm run: only has the [build] option or somemore?
<Daniellivingston> and what does [build] do
<popey> npm run lets you run "scripts" which are defined in package.json
<popey> there's a "scripts" section in the package.json
<popey> one of them is likely "dist" or "dist:lin" (for linux) and "dist:win" (for windows) - but it's different for every application
<Nissaar> popey: have you completed the tutorial of package an publish ?
<popey> so you have to learn how they build it from their package.json, but conventionally there is often a dist
<Daniellivingston> can you tell me what package.json is because have heard it but no idea what it is
<Nissaar> popey: the questions whci i asked
<popey> Nissaar: hmm, I was making a tutorial? Sorry, I don't remember. what was the tutorial?
<Nissaar> popey: you said you would make notes, sorry not tutorials, to publish to help the publish and package task
<Daniellivingston> popey: what are stage packages
<popey> Daniellivingston: debs that get pulled from the ubuntu archive and put inside the snap
<popey> Nissaar: man, sorry, I forgot. What context was this in? I don't recall this at all.
<Nissaar> popey: i was about to convert an app into a snap. the project which we had to choose how to make it into a snap
<popey> when did we discuss this? I will look in my irc logs to check what I said :)
<Nissaar> it*
<Nissaar> popey: i have screenshot
<popey> hah, excellent. paste it to me
<Nissaar> how do i do that ?
<Nissaar> popey: could you give me more details on this task ?
<Nissaar> popey: https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/1846#pullrequestreview-86825333
<ubot93> Pull 1846 in snapcore/snapcraft "go plugin: remove confusing importpath message" [Open]
<popey> images can be uploaded to imgur.com
<popey> i don't know about that task, elopio or kyrofa might :)
<Nissaar> popey: https://imgur.com/vLXkA7F
<konrad11901> popey: I see that in your pull requests you put in package.json '"after: [ "desktop-gtk2" ]'. What does it do?
<konrad11901> that's probably the last question :D
<popey> that's not needed in the latest electron-builder now
<konrad11901> ok
<konrad11901> thanks :)
<Daniellivingston> popey: Thanks for helping me if i have doubts i will ask you... Niw i have to go and work on my PPT... see you
<popey> use ^19.53.0 I think
<Daniellivingston> *now
<popey> Ok!
<popey> Thanks for asking :)
<Nissaar> popey: did you get it ?
<popey> yes, got it, not written up yet, sorry.
<Nissaar> popey: its okay, cant you help by briefly explaining ?
<Nissaar> please?
<popey> Unfortunately not right now. I'll have a stab at it tomorrow.
<konrad11901> popey: this snap doesn't work while installing normally (it works only in devmode). I've added the "default" plug and still the same. Any ideas?
<popey> konrad11901: snap install snappy-debug, then snappy-debug.security scanlog
<popey> then run the app and see what scanlog says
<popey> it might indicate more plugs are required
<konrad11901> popey: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26349105/
<konrad11901> that's the result of this snappy-debug ^^
<konrad11901> so, popey, any ideas? :/
<popey> konrad11901: hmm, https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/the-dbus-interface/2038 for the first one perhaps
<popey> not sure what it's trying to chown there!?
<DanielLivingston> anyone there?
<DanielLivingston> how to give test results for lubuntu next image when go to that page it asks me to log in to submit results but when i logined that option gone plz help me
 * m4sk1n uploaded an image: Screenshot_20180108-233544.png (245KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/iRyHPaPKbqOGANXNvjQifiWA>
<m4sk1n> :/
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-09
<omairqazi> hi
<pranavgade20> hi
<pranavgade20> Hi elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens!
<konrad11901> popey: you there?
<Accelerator> omairqazi: give this a try
<Accelerator> omairqazi: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-use-chmod-and-chown-command/
<omairqazi> Accelerator: i will try the snapcraft-preload plugin from sergiusens
<Accelerator> omairqazi: Alright np..if the plugin does not work then change user permissions :)
<omairqazi> ok
<coolpolygons> tsimonq2: there?
<Accelerator> No..he is offline
<coolpolygons> kk
<RAI> hi to elopio, kyrofa and sergiusens
<RAI> Answer a snapcraft question in askubuntu
<daniellimws[m]> Hey RAI, just want to let you know, they will only be online in around 3 hours
<daniellimws[m]> Please ask a specific question
<daniellimws[m]> We can help but you need to be specific and patient
<Accelerator> daniellimws[m]: That task has a step to say hi to those mentors...i don't think he needs any help for now
<daniellimws[m]> Ok then
<omairqazi> hi popey
<popey> hi
<konrad11901> oh, popey, hi!
<omairqazi> popey: regarding the backslide snap. it works with sudo without classic confinement. but still many commands does not work they say EACCES: permission denied, scandir '/home/omair/backslide'
<omairqazi> and for changing the port it says Cannot start server: EACCES: permission denied, rmdir '.tmp'
<omairqazi>  popey please help
<popey> I'm not sure this is trivially fixable.
<omairqazi> popey: but it works with classic confinement
<popey> Yes, but it's not something that would get approval in the store for classic.
<popey> I don't know who suggested classic to you, but it's frankly not an option
<omairqazi> ok
<omairqazi> popey: also devmode works with strict confinement
<popey> right, and devmode can't go in the stable channel
<popey> we could put it in devmode in the edge channel
<omairqazi> hmm
<popey> that would be fine
<popey> and then work on getting it confined strictly later, that's certainly an option
<omairqazi> ok
<popey> and would give you a solution to this snap
<omairqazi> hmm
<coolpolygons> balloons: there?
<omairqazi> popey: snappy-debug seccomp says syscall chown. as suggested i install snapcraft preload
<omairqazi> but no luck
<popey> yeah, i never had luck with snapcraft preload
<konrad11901> popey: I'm sorry for bothering you, but I'm still having issues with snapping an electron app. I tried with another project - firebase-admin, but it's quite similar to messenger-demo-viewer - works perfectly fine in devmode, but there are some issues in strict. Snappy-debug again shows some issues with chown (while trying to change app's settings or delete/add connections): https://paste.ubuntu.com/26352633/
<popey> ugh
<omairqazi> popey for the alias https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/alias-for-backslide/3430
<daniellimws[m]> popey, sorry I was the one that suggested to use classic as I saw that in an article regarding asciinema
<daniellimws[m]> I'm very curious, if we confine the snap to only one directory, wouldn't it lose the packaged app's intended functionality?
<daniellimws[m]> When that happens won't people prefer installing via npm or pip which already works instead
<omairqazi> daniellimws[m]: popey told me to use devmode and release to the edge channel
<popey> No worries :)
<popey> daniellimws[m]: it's not confined to only one directory, the snap has write access to multiple places.
<daniellimws[m]> popey: but what about when apparmor denies open/read/write access?
<popey> Most snaps can be convinced to write to specific places
<popey> they have their $HOME set to /home/$USER/snap/$SNAPNAME/current
<popey> which is writable
<konrad11901> popey: do you have any idea what to do with this chown error? :/
<daniellimws[m]> what about in the case of backslide which wants to write to the current working directory?
<popey> it can, if you add the home interface/plug
<daniellimws[m]> oh so that will expose the snap to the entire home directory?
<omairqazi> well home plug didn't work for backslide
<omairqazi> but you can try
<omairqazi> but home plug is mandatory if your snap reads and writes data to the home directory
<popey> yes, add the home plug to most snaps
<omairqazi> popey i released it to edge https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-backslide/3408/14
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: Empty pings solve nothing. ;)
<daniellimws[m]> popey, what about /tmp
<popey> each snap has access to their own tmp
<popey> https://docs.snapcraft.io/snaps/structure
<daniellimws[m]> ahh ok thanks
<omairqazi> popey: sorry to disturb you. please take a look at my submission https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6091379543375872/
<popey> will do!
<omairqazi> thanks
<omairqazi> popey: if you dont mind from next time onwards please call me Omair instead of Qazi :)
<popey> oh, apologies.
<omairqazi> popey: it is ok. did test my snap? it works in devmode. sudo snap install backslide --edge --devmode
<omairqazi> s/did/did you
<omairqazi> hi guys again. sorry network problem
<Accelerator> np
<coolpolygons> tsimonq2: wondering if u could check my work here: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4613563035418624/
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: Sure, I'll get to it by the end of the day US time
<coolpolygons> thank you :D
<omairqazi> elopio hi!
<konrad11901> Guys, does anyone have some time to test my snap? I have some issues with it, and I want to confirm it's not an issue with my environment.
<konrad11901> If so, please follow these instructions: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26353137/. I'd be very thankful for your help!
<daniellimws[m]> I'm feeling a bit lazy but sure ;)
<daniellimws[m]> looks like a little too much work.. i'll come back later
<konrad11901> ok :)
<omairqazi> elopio there?
<omairqazi> elopio hi
<konrad11901> popey: you there?
<omairqazi> elopio: please take a look https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6091379543375872/?sp-page=2
<balloons> coolpolygons, ?
<JacobKING> Hello evilnick, degville, pmatulis and davidcalle I'm Jacob this is my task Google Code-In
<Dominic1234> Hi Elopio kyrofa sergiusens!
<elopio> hello Dominic1234
<Dan_> elopio
<Guest98771> anyone there
<elopio> hello Guest98771
<konrad11901> elopio: can I ask you something about the electron snaps?
<ChinmayKulkarni> Hi
<ChinmayKulkarni> Where can I get how to tutorial
<konrad11901> nevermind
<davidcalle> Hi ChinmayKulkarni it's in the task description :)
<davidcalle> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-guidelines
<ChinmayKulkarni> Ya I found
<ChinmayKulkarni> Actually I don't have a pc
<elopio> konrad11901: sure.
<ChinmayKulkarni> So now what should I do
<davidcalle> ChinmayKulkarni: ah, then you can't do the task, you should pick another one
<DANIELLIVINGSTON> elopio
<elopio> hello
<ChinmayKulkarni> Ok
<DANIELLIVINGSTON> elopio: Yesterday popey tested the orbitdb snap and concluded that the softwares not working he also told you to accept my task.... and i asked you what should i do u said to subit reviews
<elopio> yes, I reviewed and found a solution after all :)
<DANIELLIVINGSTON> Will that work you tried it?
<elopio> I tried it, yes. I hope it will work for you too
<DANIELLIVINGSTON> ok then i will try and see now
<DANIELLIVINGSTON> and what is g++ in the build packages
<elopio> great
<elopio> g++ is the c++ compiler.
<DANIELLIVINGSTON> what is make?
<elopio> make is a program to build other programs.
<DANIELLIVINGSTON> can you find soln for my other snap also it is dev-time
<DANIELLIVINGSTON> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26346578/
<elopio> maybe, I haven't tried that one yet
<DANIELLIVINGSTON> can you help me plz
<DANIELLIVINGSTON> i really like that app cause it shows the local time of github users
<elopio> sure, I have it in my list of things to do.
<DANIELLIVINGSTON> ok no prob
<Accelerator> kyrofa: One of the errors i got is that the fix you suggested is too long-(91 > 79 characters)...is there a way to bypass the limit?
<kyrofa> Accelerator, no, but line breaks are totally okay
<Accelerator> kyrofa: But then won't it be a deformed?
<Accelerator> s/a/-
<kyrofa> Haha, a little I suppose, but no way around that
<Accelerator> Ok totally cool with that :)
<konrad11901> elopio: nevermind, I managed to solve my problem, but thanks anyway :)
<elopio> happy to have helped :D
<DANIELLIVINGSTON> elopio i got an error not working-orbitdb
<elopio> DANIELLIVINGSTON: please put your error on paste.ubuntu.com and send us the link. Also add the commands you ran, and the snapcraft.yaml
<DANIELLIVINGSTON> elopio:https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26353801/
<konrad11901> sergiusens: if you have some spare time, could you check my submission please? :)
<elopio> DANIELLIVINGSTON: ah, I think I now what happened. You copied my source: ., but probably you should use source: https://github.com/orbitdb/orbit-db.git
<DANIELLIVINGSTON> ok i will see
<omairqazi> wxl: hi! please take a look at my submission: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6047433035350016/ Thanks!
<DANIELLIVINGSTON> elopio
<Accelerator> Kyrofa: Do i need to define all these? https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26353957/
<DANIELLIVINGSTON> elopio: i again got an error will running orbitdb after installing
<omairqazi> bye guys
<omairqazi> meet you tomorrow IST
 * omairqazi is going to sleep
<kyrofa> Accelerator, yep
<daniellimws> popey: hi, regarding my snap uber, is it ready to be forked into snapcrafters repo?
<kyrofa> Accelerator, or remove them, if necessary
<kyrofa> (as I mentioned in my most recent review)
<Accelerator> kyrofa: If i do remove them...then what will i put let's say here-->raise errors.MissingDesktopFileError(?)
<Accelerator> kyrofa: nvm...can i make another PR though because it would be quite difficult to edit online 😅😅
<konrad11901> Hi all, one question. I see that snapcraft is available on macOS through homebrew. What about the snap support itself? Are snaps supported on macOS, is it planned or it won't probably happen?
<Accelerator> konrad11901: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/support-for-macos/1290
<konrad11901> Accelerator: ok, thanks!
<Accelerator> np
<m4sk1n> elopio: what should I do? how can I make travis use lxd or docker?
<elopio> m4sk1n: did you try installing the snapcraft snap? That might work on  trusty
<m4sk1n> it runs snapcraft with `npm run dist`, so there’s no way other than running the whole build in container
<m4sk1n> yes, but command not found
<elopio> that's because /snap/bin is not in $PATH
<elopio> you can add "export PATH=$PATH:/snap/bin"
<m4sk1n> ENOENT
<elopio> sorry, what?
<m4sk1n> error
<m4sk1n> from npm
<Nissaar> sergiussens: hi. https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6583702333161472/. for this task. for the new branch. should i upload a new file ?
<elopio> m4sk1n: after exporting th path?
<m4sk1n> before
<m4sk1n> let me try it now
 * m4sk1n uploaded an image: Screenshot_20180109-191647.png (197KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/TnxryUgjcqcCTpWfdXgLYJOP>
<m4sk1n> :D
<Accelerator> kyrofa: Can i make a new PR and a new branch or do you need the old commits?
<kyrofa> Accelerator, for the same task? Use the same PR
<m4sk1n> 55.9kB/s on travis ci…
<Nissaar_> elopio: hi
<Nissaar_> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5373896733753344/
<Nissaar_> i need help for this task
<Nissaar_> after cd in the repository which i have cloned. when i do git checkout -b add-snap-support: it says :'fatal: Not a git repository (or any of the parent directories): .git'
<Accelerator> Nissaar_, If you are having problems then check this out: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-a-pull-request-on-github
<m4sk1n> Error downloading stage packages for part 'desktop-gtk2': The package 'adwaita-icon-theme' was not found.
<Nissaar_> im following this tutorial<: https://gist.github.com/popey/7803cfbda9b337fab792c403e50e4709
<Accelerator> Nissaar_, the one i gave you is more simple to follow and understand
<m4sk1n> elopio: trusty has no adwaita-icon-theme, so there’s no way to build it XD
<Nissaar_> elopio ?
<Nissaar_> popey ?
<m4sk1n> -_-
<m4sk1n> elopio: it fails because of travis ci, they have problems witch connection XD
<elopio> m4sk1n: oh well, that was worth a try
<elopio> m4sk1n: changing the job to use lxd or docker will be very invasive, I'm not sure they would like it
<elopio> but also, worth to suggest.
<elopio> m4sk1n: here is how you set up lxd in travis: https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/blob/master/tools/travis/setup_lxd.sh
<elopio> here is an example of calling snapcraft from docker: https://github.com/elopio/blockchain-snaps/blob/master/.travis.yml#L27
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-10
<villyam> hi elopio
<elopio> villyam: helo
<villyam> hi kyrofa
<villyam> hi serguisens
<villyam> hi popey
<villyam> hi
<tsimonq2> hey hey hey
<villyam> hi flexiondotorg
<daniellimws> tsimonq2 just got ignored
<tsimonq2> :(
<coolpolygons> hey tsimonq2 can u check my task? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4613563035418624/
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: It's not the end of the day yet here and I'm close to it on my todo list
<coolpolygons> oh srry i dont know the utf -6 time :P
<coolpolygons> i thought a day has already passed :(
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: Approved.
<coolpolygons> thank you :D
<tsimonq2> yw
<Accelerator> hi
<m4sk1n> elopio: but it would require running the whole build in lxd, is it what we want to do?
<m4sk1n> maybe there is any way to run `npm run dist` with skipping snap test?
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: hey! I'm probably have some rendering issue on the graphic card, under the video editing tab, the blender renderer is just plain black
<didrocks> I'm still unsure why I have this title though
<didrocks> moving the cursor gives me some artefacts, so there is clearly something not rendering well…
<daniellimws> didrocks, the title should be expected
<didrocks> why? shouldn't it be something in English?
<daniellimws> as it is at the start of the screencast
<daniellimws> I'm not sure I think it just randomly picks one language
<didrocks> interesting ;)
<didrocks> well, I'll let you render with a low res
<daniellimws> but when it is built it will correspond to the correct language
<daniellimws> yea ok sure
<didrocks> to give a first feedback
<daniellimws> I hope I don't have to make any changes because that'll just be another 20 mins of rendering time :(
<didrocks> daniellimws: yeah, let's see, the day we'll generate the real one, I'll switch laptop or ask someone else to deal with this
<daniellimws> I thought we'll be generating the video via the package?
<daniellimws> anyways I'm using a scrappy intel integrated graphics card so I'll just have to deal with it
<daniellimws> s/package/package build
<didrocks> daniellimws: yeah, if possible. Now that I see those artefacts… Unsure the builders suit it
<didrocks> daniellimws: so, I think some modifications should be done
<didrocks> daniellimws: like, first, clicking on an app displayed in the dock
<didrocks> then, clicking on the application icon to show more apps and starting another app which isn't in the dock
<didrocks> making sense?
<daniellimws> yea
<didrocks> the rest looks good :)
<daniellimws> regarding the webm videos, as mentioned last time "make" wont generate them, but you said ideally we generate them during package building, how do we achieve that?
<daniellimws> or rather generating the webm videos in general, say I want to do it now
<didrocks> daniellimws: I think it's a question of running blender with the correct options, hooking them up in debian/rules under the dh_auto_build target
<didrocks> as my current laptop doesn't seem to work well with blender, I can't really experiment the correct options unfortunately…
<didrocks> once I switch to another one, will be better
<didrocks> but don't sweat too much on it, the task doesn't require to do that and I'll achieve it myself as needed
<daniellimws> ok, sure thing
<daniellimws> with that said, shall I just give you the .blend files and .page files with the updated transcripts?
<didrocks> daniellimws: sure! just ensure once all the videos are done to have a quick rendering so that I can give finale feedbacks, but for completing the task, just give the .blend and .page files and I'll do what's needed
<konrad11901> didrocks: hi! I'd like to to this appstream metadata task (https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/6215052078088192), but actually, the description is pretty general and doesn't provide many details. Could you describe this task a little bit more (like, where should we change the metadata, also some sort of example would be useful)?
<konrad11901> s/to to/to do
<didrocks> konrad11901: I'm asking a friend to join, he's an appstream metadata specialist! :)
<konrad11901> ok, thanks! :)
<didrocks> konrad11901: sending you his emails, he will be off for a little bit and back later on
<konrad11901> didrocks: thanks! :)
<omairqazi> hi
<konrad11901> hi
<pranavgade20> hi guys
<omairqazi> hi guys
<konrad11901> sergiusens: could you check my submission please? :)
<omairqazi> any idea when tsimonq2 will come here
<tsimonq2> I'm spontaneous, you can't predict me /o/ \o\ /o/
<tsimonq2> And empty pings solve nothing btw ;)
<omairqazi> tsimonq2: hi! please take a look at my submission https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6047433035350016/
<tsimonq2> omairqazi: Have fun :)
<tsimonq2> (approved)
<omairqazi> tsimonq2: thanks
<elopio> m4sk1n: if you skip running snapcraft, then the snap won't be generated.
<sergiusens> konrad11901 your PR fails
<Villyam12> Hi elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens, popey and flexiondotorg
<elopio> hello Villyam12
<daniellimws> sergiusens, hi can you help approve the tasks related to my recent 2 PRs?
<Villyam12_> Hey elopio How am I supposed to select the project
<Villyam12_> I've gone to the github upstream candidate snaps
<Villyam12_> I think I'll go with the mps-youtube snap
<Villyam12_> Oh I'm supposed to select a python snap.......
<Villyam12_> Wait that is a python snap, sorry
<m4sk1n> elopio: I know
<konrad11901> sergiusens: hmm, I don't know why it fails, any advice? :/
<konrad11901> elopio, you there?
<elopio> konrad11901: I'm her
<elopio> e
<konrad11901> could you take a look at my PR and see why the integration tests fail?
<konrad11901> s/see/check
<elopio> konrad11901: it ran too long. It's not caused by your changes, maybe by the slow down of the world because of the big bugs recently found.
<elopio> When a suite takes too long we split it, so I will take a look at the other branches to see if this was an unfortunate situation, or a thing that I need to fix.
<sergiusens> daniellimws can you add a link to the PR in the task?
<konrad11901> yeah, I also thought that it's not my fault :/
<elopio> konrad11901: pleae rebase your branch with master and push again.
<konrad11901> ok
<konrad11901> done, the tests are running
<elopio> thanks konrad11901
<Nissaar> popey: hi
<daniellimws[m]> elopio, hi can you approve my add unit tests task?
<elopio> daniellimws[m]: I don't see any tasks for review.
<Nissaar> elopio: hi i need help with ,y task
<Nissaar> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5373896733753344/
<Nissaar> im packaging superpowers app
<Nissaar> https://gist.github.com/popey/7803cfbda9b337fab792c403e50e4709
<Nissaar> ollowing this tutorial
<elopio> Nissaar: how can I help?
<Nissaar> when it comes to snap run dist
<Nissaar> error: cannot find current revision for snap dist: readlink /snap/dist/current: no such file or directory
<Nissaar> this is the output. and there is no script section in the package.json file
<daniellimws[m]> elopio, sorry just submitted, maybe a network issue just now
<wxl> a little less than 30 more completed tasks and we'll be in 6 place
<wxl> https://gci-leaders.netlify.com/
<Nissaar> elopio: what should i do ?
<elopio> Nissaar: please push your changes to the repo, and I will try to reproduce.
<Nissaar> push it to my forked repo ?
<Nissaar> elopio:ush it to my forked repo ?
<elopio> Nissaar: yes. Then I can pull it and try the same commands that you are trying
<Nissaar> ok im on it
<Nissaar> elopio: https://github.com/Nissaar/superpowers-app
<Nissaar> elopio: is it good ?
<elopio> Nissaar: no, you need to commit and push your branch
<Nissaar> elopio: can you please check it now ?
<elopio> now I see it Nissaar
<Nissaar> yay thx. ill wait for you
<Nissaar> elopio: i have uploaded creeshots of the terminal in the following link
<Nissaar> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5373896733753344/
<elopio> Nissaar: that's not how you use electron-builder. The "linux" key must go inside a "build" key. You can learn more about it here: https://www.electron.build/
<elopio> but I would recommend you to start with an app that it's already building for linux, so you just add the "snap" builder.
<elopio> otherwise you might find many unexpected problems, and that wouldn't be a good task to start learning.
<Nissaar> can you suggest an app ?
<Nissaar> you mean the linux key should be in the build key in the scripts section ?
<Nissaar> elopio: do you think ndm would be better for me ?
<elopio> Nissaar: you can try. It looks nice.
<Nissaar> ok im on it
<Nissaar> WARN engine hawk@6.0.2: wanted: {"node":">=4.5.0"} (current: {"node":"4.2.6","npnpm WARN deprecated gulp-clean-css@2.4.0: breaking changes from clean-css 4.x. Please install gulp-clean-css 3.x
<Nissaar> elopio: when it says these things, shoould i modify the package.json file to suit these ?
<elopio> Nissaar: did it fail? It sounds like a warning, not an error
<elopio> and doesn't sound like something you introduced
<Nissaar> its a warning. im running npm install right now
<Nissaar> and it has said these things. just wanna know if i should change the package.json file
<Nissaar> elopio: can you please check this ? https://imgur.com/a/SYNcE
<elopio> Nissaar: try npm run linux instead of npm run dist
<Nissaar> elopio: it has opened the application ndm. i think thats right ?
<Nissaar> https://imgur.com/a/dBS7D
<elopio> Nissaar: that looks like the file browser, not ndm
<Nissaar> which one should i take as the snapname to install it with dangerous ?
<Nissaar> yes thats file browser. im searching the application name.snap to install with dangerous
<Nissaar> this is ndm https://imgur.com/a/ZsWsF
<elopio> yeah, that one looks good. I'm not sure why you have so many .snap files.
<Nissaar> yes. its confusing to know which one is the snap to be installed
<elopio> Nissaar: well, non of the ones in the screenshot looks like the ndm snap
<Nissaar> elopio: uhhmmm what should i do now ?
<elopio> Nissaar: commit and push your branch, so we can give it a try.
<Nissaar> im on it
<Nissaar> done
<Nissaar> i had a problem while git commit -m "Add...." tho.
<Nissaar> elopio:https://imgur.com/a/0Ksdz
<elopio> Nissaar: that doesn't look like something git would run.
<elopio> that's the output of an npm command most likely
<Nissaar> https://imgur.com/a/G8eD0
<Nissaar> elopio: take a look at this
<elopio> Nissaar: so you have found an upstream bug :)
<elopio> in this line
<Nissaar> i think so
<elopio> https://github.com/720kb/ndm/blob/master/lib/js/npm/npm-api.js#L221
<elopio> it should be !==
<elopio> you can propose a pull request upstream with that change
<Nissaar> elopio: https://github.com/720kb/ndm/pull/238
<ubot93> Pull 238 in 720kb/ndm "upstream bug" [Open]
<Nissaar> here it is
<elopio> Nissaar: the title of the bug should be more useful than that
<elopio> something like: fix lint error: replace != with !==
<elopio> Nissaar: also, your imgurs are not very nice for sharing terminal snippets. It's better to use paste.ubuntu.com
<Nissaar> ill use it next time. thx
<Nissaar> elopio: https://github.com/720kb/ndm/pull/239
<ubot93> Pull 239 in 720kb/ndm "fix lint error: replace != with !==" [Open]
<Nissaar> after this pull request has been done, should i fork, clone again and start all over with npm install etc... ?
<elopio> Nissaar: you can rebase your snapcraft branch with this patch-2 branch
<elopio> and then commit, push, and I can take a look. No need to fork and clone.
<Nissaar> i dnt know how to use that rebase command
<Nissaar> :(
<elopio> Nissaar: On your cloned directory run git fetch
<elopio> then git checkout add-snap-support
<elopio> then git rebase patch-2
<Nissaar> im getting this error
<Nissaar> elopio:atal: Needed a single revision invalid upstream patch-2
<elopio> hum, hum, please paste all the git commands and outputs you tried
<Nissaar>  git fetch remote: Counting objects: 7, done. remote: Compressing objects: 100% (7/7), done. remote: Total 7 (delta 0), reused 0 (delta 0), pack-reused 0 Unpacking objects: 100% (7/7), done. From https://github.com/Nissaar/ndm  * [new branch]      add-snap-support -> origin/add-snap-support  * [new branch]      patch-1    -> origin/patch-1  * [new branch]      patch-2    -> origin/patch-2 nissaar@nissaar-CX62-7QL:~/ndm$ git 
<Nissaar> nissaar@nissaar-CX62-7QL:~/ndm$ git checkout -b add-snap-support fatal: A branch named 'add-snap-support' already exists. nissaar@nissaar-CX62-7QL:~/ndm$ git rebase patch-2 fatal: Needed a single revision invalid upstream patch-2 nissaar@nissaar-CX62-7QL:~/ndm$ git checkout add-snap-support Already on 'add-snap-support' nissaar@nissaar-CX62-7QL:~/ndm$ git rebase patch-2 fatal: Needed a single revision invalid upstream patch-
<elopio> Nissaar: not here, in paste.ubuntu.com, next time :)
<Nissaar> elopio:https://paste.ubuntu.com/26361644/
<elopio> Nissaar: try git rebase origin/patch-2
<Nissaar> elopio: already pushed
<elopio> Nissaar: I need to have food now. I will keep looking at it later. You can also start a topic in the forum, and then more people can help and you don't have to wait for me.
<Nissaar> ok no problem.
<Nissaar> elopio: enjoy your meal
<konrad11901> sergiusens: all the tests pass :)
<Guest36287> Hello Documentation Team!
<DoubleDee> hello
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-11
<DoubleDee> balloons?
<DoubleDee> oof! my switch is broken.... rip wifi for wverything else in my room
<Leonidesu> hi
<pranavgade20> Hi there!
<pranavgade20> is elopio here?
<pranavgade20> hi guys
<omairqazi> balloons wxl tsimonq2 mallen Carla Sella: there is a problem with this testcase http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/385/builds/164228/testcases/1689/ It does not refer to Lubuntu Alternate amd64.
<surya> hi
<omairqazi> hi
<omairqazi> balloons wxl tsimonq2 mallen Carla Sella: there is a problem with this testcase http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/385/builds/164228/testcases/1689/results It does not refer to Lubuntu Alternate amd64.
<daniellimws> didrocks, regarding this task, https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5411356859695104/?sp-organization=5133577048031232&sp-is_beginner=False, are the changes to be made to .bashrc?
<daniellimws> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5411356859695104/?sp-organization=5133577048031232&sp-is_beginner=False
<didrocks> daniellimws: that's one option, indeed, basically, it's looking at what fedora is doing and see if that can apply to us. Their solution is working for some releases from what I heard
<konrad11901> sergiusens: could you check my submission please? It's been in "Submitted for review" state for about 66 hours. If you think that something should be corrected, please say so. Thanks!
<daniellimws> didrocks, ok thanks :), will be taking up that task if there's still time after I finish my current one
<didrocks> daniellimws: sounds awesome! :-)
<daniellimws> didrocks, my blender keeps crashing halfway through rendering the videos on my crappy computer but i'm rendering them now to individual png files and will be combining them to ffmpeg, should be able to send you the files very soon
<daniellimws> hehe taking 1.5 hours to render less than one minute worth of video
<didrocks> daniellimws: yeah, unsurprised ;)
<parth_> hi
<daniellimws> parth_, hi, welcome!
<parth_> thak you
<coolpolygons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/163658/downloads
<coolpolygons> y is this link's http link giving me a copy of 17.10 lubuntu :(
<coolpolygons> i need to re-do my test because of that :(((((
<coolpolygons> does anyone have a link to the bionic version of lubuntu for QA?
<coolpolygons> nvm its just 18.04 shown as 17.10 during installation, lemme file a bug report
<popey> the installer is always outdated
<popey> the slides in the installer never usually get updated until quite late in the development
<coolpolygons> gotcha
<coolpolygons> tsimonq2: can you review mine? (We talked this over but whatev still uploading here also) https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6683038199054336/
<balloons> omairqazi, you are right. Can you file a bug for it? You could even attempt to fix it
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+filebug
<omairqazi> balloons: i already did so when doing iso testing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1742665
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1742665 in ubuntu-manual-tests "Testcase not reflecting to correct Lubuntu Version" [Undecided, New]
<Nissaar> anyone completed the package an electron snap task ?
<Nissaar> i need help
<m4sk1n> Nissaar: how can we help you?
<coolpolygons> tsimonq2 can you review mine if you got the time? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4805088310722560/ thank you :D
<daniellimws> hi are degville and davidcalle around? I've submitted a couple of tutorials hope you guys can check them before gci ends.
<degville> daniellimws: yep, we're both here.
<daniellimws> degville, can you have a look at these if you are free? https://github.com/canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com/pulls/daniellimws
<davidcalle> daniellimws: hey, the debugging one is on my list of things to review this week,  no worries :)
<degville> daniellimws: I'll take a look, but I can't see you linked to the task instances in gci? eg. Connecting to an iSCSI target.
<daniellimws> sorry I haven't claimed any of them yet
<daniellimws> just did them in advance hope that does not violate any rules
<degville> daniellimws: I'm not sure, but there's obviously a risk someone else may assign themselves a task while your tutorial is waiting for review. I'll look at the iSCSI one asap though.
<daniellimws> degville, thanks a lot
<Nissaar> https://gist.github.com/popey/7803cfbda9b337fab792c403e50e4709 i actually followed this tutorial. and when it comes to npm run dist or npm run lint(since this is what contains the scripts section) this is the output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26366666/
<Nissaar> m4skln:
<popey> heya
<popey> looks like you need "npm run build-linux" maybe?
<m4sk1n> Nissaar: so it’s the correct output, no errors
<popey> lint just does checks to make sure it's all valid
<m4sk1n> yup, that’s what I said
<popey> or indeed "npm run linux"
<m4sk1n> he asked on askubuntu
<popey> ah okay :)
<Nissaar> it showing another things,downloading etc... ill wait and come back to you if anything goes wrong
<Nissaar> thanks
<Nissaar> popey:https://paste.ubuntu.com/26367133/
<Nissaar> m4skln:https://paste.ubuntu.com/26367133/
<Nissaar> can you please check this
<popey> Nissaar: did you update the electron-builder version?
<Nissaar> uve modified it in the package.json file
<Nissaar> popey:
<popey> looks like it's missing icons2png again
<Nissaar> popey: what should be done ?
<popey> apt install icnsutils
<popey> i think
<popey> that's one thing that's missing
<Nissaar> popey:https://paste.ubuntu.com/26367169/
<popey> wow, not sure what's going on there
<popey> what version of electron-builder did you specify?
<Nissaar> popey:19.53.0
<popey> what version of node do you have there?
<popey> node --version
<Nissaar> 4.2.6
<popey> ahh that's likely the issue!
<Nissaar> what should i do ?
<popey> the guide I wrote mentions using the latest version of node from nodesource
<popey> right near the top iirc
<Nissaar> should i install it in the ndm directory ? or in my home directory ?
<popey> there's a two-line thing to update node.. one moment
<popey> https://github.com/nodesource/distributions#debinstall
<popey> curl -sL https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_9.x | sudo -E bash -
<popey> sudo apt-get install -y nodejs
<popey> then in the ndm directory run "npm install" then re-run the npm run you ran before
<Nissaar> the version is still the same
<Nissaar> i run sudo apt-get upgrade -y nodejs
<Nissaar> it seems to be updating
<Nissaar> it has updated with you commands. thx
<popey> Awesome!
<Nissaar> popey:https://paste.ubuntu.com/26367255/ can you pllease check this
<popey> sure
<popey> do what it says on line 17
<Nissaar> im run the npm rebuild node-sass --force
<popey> ok
<coolpolygons_> wxl there?
<wxl> haven't had sufficient caffeine yet, but yes, coolpolygons_
<coolpolygons_> wxl sorry to hear that :( i signed the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, you can check it here: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4818392508792832/
<wxl> coolpolygons_: like i said, i do get notifications XD
<coolpolygons_> alright :D
<coolpolygons_> may i recommed a double shot espresso xD
<omairqazi> kyrofa elopio popey flexiondotorg: hi ! please take a look at my submission https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5259110377324544/
 * popey looks
<daniellimws> popey, regarding my uber snap, is it ready for the task to be approved?
<omairqazi> popey please reply on gci itself
<popey> Done :)
<popey> daniellimws: Yes!
<daniellimws> popey, is it ok if I claim that tomorrow? going to bed now..
<popey> sure thing!
<daniellimws> thanks!
<Nissaar> popey:https://paste.ubuntu.com/26367386/
<Nissaar> popey: can you check as from line 72 please ?
<popey> right, there's two options here :)
<popey> 1, install the rpm tools to make it build an rpm
<popey> 2, put snap before rpm in the package.json ;)
<Accelerator> kyrofa, Think you could give yet another look at my submission?
<Nissaar> popey:how do i download rpm tools?
<popey> Nissaar: for 1), apt install rpm
<popey> for 2) just put snap before rpm, it will make a snap okay then fail when it gets to rpm.
<popey> the best thing is to install rpm, so that works :)
<Nissaar> thanks im installing rpm
<Nissaar> popey: i need help for the 2nd step
<popey> oh, you don't need to do 2)
<popey> you either do 1 or 2
<popey> if you installed rpm, you're done, rebuild and it should work
<Nissaar> i did 1.
<popey> great
<Nissaar> i run nom run build-linux again ?
<popey> yup
<Nissaar> im on it
<Nissaar> popey: after running npm run build-linux, i should have obtained a snap file right ?
<popey> yeah, probably an rpm and appimage and other stuff too
<popey> in the dist/ or release/folder maybe?
<Nissaar> ndm-1.2.0x86_64.rpm is it this one ?
<popey> well, that's the rpm :)
<Nissaar> snap install dist/applicationname.snap --dangerous what do i do with this command ?
<popey> is there a snap file there?
<Nissaar> instead of dist it will be releases for me. what about he '.snap' ?
<Nissaar> no there is not
<popey> can you pastebin the log of the build?
<popey> all of it
<popey> and did you add snap to the package.json?
<Nissaar> where should i add the snap support ?
<Nissaar> i mean in which section ?
<Rurecznik> hi everyone
<popey> https://github.com/720kb/ndm/blob/master/package.json#L54
<Nissaar> i think i missed that part
<popey> add a target
<Nissaar> i doing it again
<popey> just add  a line above "deb",  which is "snap",
<Nissaar> there already was deb,zip and rpm.
<Nissaar> is it necessary to add it before deb? coz i added it last ?
<popey> nope
<popey> It will build in the order you put them
<popey> if you put snap first, it builds the snap first and you can the install it while it builds the others
<Nissaar> guess ill have to wait now :D
<coolpolygons_> popey: there?
<popey> it should build pretty quick the second time, caching stuff
<popey> maybe :)
<popey> coolpolygons_: hi
<popey> i am, but not for long, i need to go afk soon
<Nissaar> popey: btw, can i use this tutorial for the package and publish electron snap task ?
<coolpolygons_> yeah so if you dont have any errors for the snap tutorials, then do we just attach a screenshot as a proof of install and say "no bugs" in the submission?
<popey> coolpolygons_: yup!
<coolpolygons_> and also i went ahead and did a bunch of them while waiting for a review, so you might get a lot of notifications :P
<coolpolygons_> alright, thank you :D
<popey> haha
<popey> I'll look out for them
<coolpolygons_> yep
<popey> Nissaar: not sure I understand
<elopio> popey: here's a new task proposal: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6406667723866112/ what do you think?
<popey> elopio: really not sure about that
<elopio> was just an idea, feel free to not approve it :D
<popey> elopio: i have seen other projects do things like this, seems a bit artificial
<Nissaar> popey: i mean for the ' package and publish an electron snap task ' can i use this tutorial : https://gist.github.com/popey/7803cfbda9b337fab792c403e50e4709
<popey> Nissaar: yeah, this is totally for that
<elopio> popey: I disagree, of course. I added a requirement to have finished other tasks. But I can understand if you drop it.
<elopio> also popey, you never published the lxd one: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5500534314237952/
<elopio> is it missing something?
<Nissaar> ahh ok thx
<popey> elopio: completely missed it, sorry
<popey> elopio: done
<elopio> thank you!
<popey> elopio: feel free to get a second opinion about happyness from flexiondotorg  when he's about
<elopio> popey: I will tell him tomorrow to take a look.
<popey> drop him a mail with the link, he'll probbaly see it quicker
<konrad11901> elopio: do you maybe have permission to approve the docstrings task? It's been 72 hours since I submitted it for review :/
<elopio> konrad11901: I don't know. Can you send me the link?
<elopio> popey: will do
<popey> going afk for a bit
<popey> back later
<konrad11901> elopio: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6562812467871744/
<konrad11901> thanks elopio! :)
<elopio> np
<Accelerator> elopio: Mind looking at mine? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5319977328443392/?sp-page=2
<elopio> Accelerator: looking...
<elopio> Accelerator: replied. You can run the static tests locally, take a look at HACKING and TESTING docs. They all need to pass, before we can land your pull request
<Accelerator> Alright thanks
<kyrofa> Accelerator, done
<Accelerator> kyrofa, Could i get an extension?
<kyrofa> Accelerator, of course
<Nissaar> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5373896733753344/
<Nissaar> can someone review this please ?
<Accelerator> kyrofa, Alright thanks
<kyrofa> Accelerator, mind giving me a link to your task?
<kyrofa> Accelerator, oh got it
<kyrofa> nevermind
<Nissaar> kyrofa:https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5373896733753344/ can please review this too ?
<kyrofa> Nissaar, have you built the snap of the selected application and tested that it works as expected?
<Nissaar> kyrofa: yes
<kyrofa> flexiondotorg, popey how shall we review those tasks when the real product is the PR they make to upstream?
<kyrofa> I sort of feel like we should be taking a snap for a test run
<Nissaar> kyrofa: is there any problem with my task ?
<kyrofa> Nissaar, not necessarily, I'm just not sure how to best review it
<kyrofa> So I'm asking the folks who created the task what they had in mind
<Nissaar> kyrofa: ahhh ok. its night at my place, im going to sleep. ill be wiating for the review. thanks
<kyrofa> Nissaar, sounds good, sleep well!
<Nissaar> popey: THANKS VERY MUCH FOR THE HELP
<Nissaar> kyrofa: thanks mate
<popey> Yay
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-12
<m4sk1n> kyrofa: elopio: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4876626359746560/ is it enough?
<coolpolygons_> popey: there?
<popey> coolpolygons_: i am now
<coolpolygons_> popey: r u ready for the barrage i mentioned yesterday? ;)
<coolpolygons_> i got questions: when i run the snap, do i need to do the "share snap with friends" portion?
<coolpolygons_> cuz i did try installing the snap and running it, but i haven't tried sharing it with friends
<konrad11901> actually, it's badly called IMO, because after doing these steps you haven't actually shared your snap with friends :D
<konrad11901> but you have to do it
<Accelerator> Hmm that step is not necessary right?
<konrad11901> hmm, popey said once that it is
<konrad11901> so I don't know now :D
<Accelerator> Nope maybe you can share it later coolpolygons_
<Accelerator> For now do the main steps XD
<coolpolygons_> ok then just until sudo snap install ___ right?
<coolpolygons_> and popey ill attach a screenshot of a working snap with the submission
<Accelerator> Yeah you must attach a screenshot coolpolygons_
<coolpolygons_> gotcha
<Accelerator> Cool..and congrats for getting on the leaderboard
<coolpolygons_> thank you :D i'll try even harder
<Accelerator> Yeah work hard :D
<daniellimws> I think the main point was to test drive those tutorials?
<Accelerator> daniellimws: Yes..and i don't think my friends use linux hehe
<popey> coolpolygons_: haha
<popey> ok
<omairqazi> hi
<omairqazi> popey: i updated the PR
<omairqazi> hi flexiondotorg
<omairqazi> flexiondotorg: is this pull request ok now? https://github.com/JumpFm/jumpfm/pull/22
<ubot93> Pull 22 in JumpFm/jumpfm "Add support for snapcraft" [Open]
<daniellimws> by the way, do the upstream repo owners know that we helped them package their app?
<didrocks> daniellimws: hey, actually, I'm around, just something not aujoin that channel, but you can /msg me ;)
<daniellimws> didrocks, oh hi
<omairqazi> hi popey
<omairqazi> hi flexiondotorg
<popey> hello!
<omairqazi> popey: i updated the PR https://github.com/JumpFm/jumpfm/pull/22 is it ok now? Thanks
<ubot93> Pull 22 in JumpFm/jumpfm "Add support for snapcraft" [Open]
<popey> omairqazi: aweosme, looks good
<omairqazi> thanks! so popey please approve my task ;) https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5259110377324544/
<omairqazi> thanks
<An0nym0us> hi
<An0nym0us> hi documentation team
<An0nym0us> hi evilnick
<davidcalle> hy An0nym0us o/
<davidcalle> hi*
<An0nym0us> hi degville
<An0nym0us> hi pmatulis
<An0nym0us> hi davidcalle
<Accelerator> popey: Hi..sorry to disturb you...are you free now?
<popey> hello!
<popey> wassup?
<Accelerator> I will be submitting in a few task in a few mins...just wanted to know if i will not disturb you and you will be able to review them today :D
<Accelerator> popey: Please have a look if you are free..https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5248579520167936/....Thank you
<heesen_> elopio,could you please take a look https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/1836
<ubot93> Pull 1836 in snapcore/snapcraft "Update test_export_login.py" [Open]
<elopio> heesen_: you need to add --snaps to the command
<heesen> elopio, where should i add them
<heesen> and how to add them ?
<elopio> heesen_: also, you modified the copyright statement to start on 2015, and removed a period.
<elopio> please check the diff presented by github, and make sure that it only contains the things that you want to change.
<heesen> ok
<elopio> heesen: add those arguments to the run_commanad call.
<heesen> what should i write ?/
<elopio> heesen: that's the task, if I tell you what to write, I would be doing the task for you.
<heesen> ok
<elopio> heesen: I think we have gone too long over this one. As I said before, I feel like you need to improve your python before taking a task like this one. Why don't we switch to something that will get you more comfortable with python?
<heesen_> ok
<elopio> heesen_: have you finished the diveintopython guide?
<heesen> elopio, i finish the unit 9
<heesen> unit testing
<heesen> i finished the unit 9
<elopio> heesen: and all the ones after that one?
<elopio> sorry, heesen. I meant, the ones before that.
<elopio> english is hard :)
<heesen> elopio. yes i meant to say i have done them all till unit 9 inclusive
<elopio> heesen: ok. So, I would suggest you to start packaging a simple python app. Like this one: https://github.com/thiderman/doge
<wxl> popey: think it's too late to add a task? i thought maybe addinng a one-instance-only task to implement image pasting into pastebinit might be cool. e.g. one could, e.g. scrot -s | pastebinit
<Hrishikesh> hi
<wxl> o/
<Hrishikesh> how to start?
<wxl> with what?
<Hrishikesh> task?
<wxl> you claim it and start working on it
<wxl> unless you mean some specific task
<wxl> there are more than one :)
<Accelerator> Hrishikesh: Hi....why not read the how to tutorial for a start?
<Hrishikesh> please may I see tutorial?
<Accelerator> ofc i will give you the link
<Hrishikesh> ok
<Accelerator> Hrishikesh: https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/6574351660875776/
<omairqazi> hi
<Accelerator> hi there
<omairqazi> thanks wxl for approving my task. Can you rate on a scale of 10 and any suggestions? Thanks!
<Hrishikesh_> hi
<wxl> omairqazi: i think you did very well. you actually tend to provide more information often than required and that's actually a really good trait to have, especially in light of providing too little information.
<Accelerator> Hrishikesh_: Hi again
<wxl> omairqazi: as far as future ISO QA work is concerned, you've got the meat of it. there is some additional stuff to learn, such as how testcases are written and what their limitations are, as well as perhaps gaining some skills to better report on problems when there are ones (such as the virtual terminal trick), but that will come with time.
<omairqazi> wxl: thank you very much. will keep contributing even after gci
<wxl> omairqazi: speaking from the Lubuntu QA Team, we would love to have you. you can join #ubuntu-quality for more general discussion. there's not a lot of activity there, as most QA work is going on within flavours. #ubuntu-release is also a good place to go if there's any sudden world-breaking problems like no flavour will install correctly.
<wxl> omairqazi: if you do want to join in specifically with the Lubuntu QA Team, you can find our channels of communication (#lubuntu-devel notably) as well as lots of documentation. Our "Testing Wiki" is pithy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA
<omairqazi> wxl: thanks for the info! will join the channels tomorrow(will sleep in a while). i will be active when my exam ends(the next week)
<omairqazi> :)
<wxl> omairqazi: sounds good! thanks so much for your participation in GCI :) please let me know if you have any other questions about GCI, QA, or anything else related to the Ubuntu community.
<omairqazi> wxl: welcome. ok
<omairqazi> wxl: i am thinking of chlaiming another iso testing task. please tell me which one should i choose Ubuntu Budgie, MATE etc..
<wxl> omairqazi: Ubuntu is the only one that's really hard. All the others should be pretty easy.
<omairqazi> wxl: i will see. since it is exam time i will go with the other. tomorrow i will decide if i will have time i will do the ubuntu one. otherwise will do ubuntu one after gci. thanks!
<wxl> omairqazi: sounds good. good luck on your exams!
<omairqazi> thanks!
<omairqazi> wxl: https://t.me/joinchat/DH6s1A3zZNKILb011Otykw
<wxl> omairqazi: i don't telegram much sorry :/ you should try matrix!
<omairqazi> wxl: ok tsimonq2 created this group. i will try matrix
<wxl> well off to work for me
<wxl> talk later
<omairqazi> wxl: okk  bye. me too going to sleep
<Nissaar> popey: hi
<popey> wxl: no, i dont think it's too late to add tasks at all
<popey> Nissaar: hi
<Nissaar> actually i waas asking if the description i made was right https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5373896733753344/
<Nissaar> https://github.com/720kb/ndm/pull/240
<ubot93> Pull 240 in 720kb/ndm "Add snap support and package ndm" [Open]
<popey> Nissaar: i was hoping for the full description. It's linked from the guide gist
<popey> https://gist.githubusercontent.com/popey/22976b6f14b096297ed8f81db3e3e05b/raw/eaf40ff5b66b0ad73bbdc9c8f8a928fbadd9525e/Google%2520Code-In%25202018%2520Package%2520Electron%2520-%2520sample%2520PR%2520text.md
<Accelerator> popey: Would you mind taking a look at my task?
<Nissaar> popey: can i copy paste and then modify where necessaary ?
<popey> that's the idea!
<Nissaar> popey: https://github.com/720kb/ndm/pull/240
<ubot93> Pull 240 in 720kb/ndm "Add snap support and package ndm" [Open]
<Nissaar> is that good ?
<Amitoj> hi elopio and popey
<elopio> hello Amitoj
<elopio> welcome.
<elopio> can we help you with your task?
<Amitoj> i am a bit cunfused about what to do the instructions are not that clear
<elopio> Amitoj: what is your task?
<Amitoj> its called translated lxd (ubuntu)
<elopio> Amitoj: ok, have you created your account in weblate?
<Amitoj> in weblate?
<elopio> Amitoj: what thing from the instructions you didn't find clear?
<elopio> maybe it's better start there.
<Amitoj> does make 20 translations mean i need to know 20 translations
<Amitoj> *not translations languages
<elopio> 20 sentences.
<Amitoj> oh ok and i need to know the command line to do this right?
<elopio> Amitoj: yes, you need to know the basics of lxd, and lxd is a command line program
<Amitoj> ok i am curently learning it but now i need to go to sleep
<Amitoj> btw are you a human or a bot?
<elopio> that's a tricky question :)
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-13
<wxl> uh oh https://share.riseup.net/#dzvmSREDqo74ipGXiTKATg
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> hi
<daniellimws> that's a very long name to ping ;)
<Accelerator> popey: Are you free?
<popey> hello
<popey> I am about to go away for a couple of hours, what's up?
<Accelerator> Hi...mind having a look at my task?
<Accelerator> popey: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5248579520167936/     Thanks
<popey> sure will
<Accelerator> Thank you very much
<popey> done
<Accelerator> popey: You still here?
<popey> Sure
<popey> Am away from keyboard so slow response
<Accelerator> Hmm that's ok with me..just wanted to tell you that i already submitted my work and i will be grateful if you could check it when you get a little free :D
<konrad11901> popey, which mentors will be active during the weekend?
<popey> Accelerator: will do in a moment. Tricky as I am standing in a field at the moment
<popey> konrad11901: I am around most of the weekend
<Accelerator> konrad11901: From experience i can say that only tsimonq2,wxl and Mr pope so as not to ping him
<Accelerator> popey: Yeah thank you
<popey> Hah I don't mind the pings
<Accelerator> It gets annoying when someone does it often so i refrain from doing it unless it's an emergency
<popey> :)
<popey> I am in UK so closer to your timezone
<popey> Although I know wx l and tsimon often wake at strange hours
<Accelerator> Oh only 4 hours difference
<Accelerator> :D
<popey> I see a permission issue in your task
<popey> I think you have run sudo snapcraft at some point
<popey> This breaks things
<popey> Never run sudo snapcraft
<popey> I think we need to cleanup
<Accelerator> Hmm will do :)
<popey> sudo rm -rf ~/.cache/snapcraft
<popey> We need to update our tutorials to make it clear not to use sudo
<Accelerator> Right i'm doing it again
<popey> So that's a useful outcome!
<Accelerator> Ah it's still loading so i don't know exactly
<popey> You end up with files owned by root in your home
<popey> Which breaks when you run it without root
<popey> So deleting the cache fixes that
<Accelerator> popey: It's still loading...i will let you know if it worked :)
<popey> Ok
<Accelerator> popey: No..it didn't work
<Accelerator> Let me put the error on pastebin
<popey> Ok
<popey> Drop the whole output not just the trace
<popey> In pastebin
<Accelerator> Hmm yeah on it
<Accelerator> popey: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26377633/
<popey> Ok. Paste that in the github issue. I will approve the task when you update it. It's clearly broken somehow
<popey> Thanks!
<popey> We need to re work these tutorials. All the feedback we have had has been amazing
<popey> So useful
<Accelerator> Sure you are welcome :)
<konrad11901> popey: that's great that you're active! But do you maybe know something about didrocks or kenvandine and the mentors responsible for tutorials (degville, davidcalle)? :)
<popey> I can help with their tasks too if they're not around
<konrad11901> ok :)
<popey> (might need to wait an hour when I will be back at a pc. Hard to do all this from a phone in a field) :)
<konrad11901> so generally, popey, I've created the metadata file for KLines and don't know where to send it - directly to the KLines git repo or somewhere else?
<popey> But feel free to ping me links to tasks and I will look when back home
<konrad11901> any idea?
<konrad11901> ok
<popey> konrad11901: got a link to the task?
<Accelerator> popey: I updated the comment.. and no need to hurry :) https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5029466126417920/
<konrad11901> popey: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5034934156656640/
<popey> Accelerator: done.
<popey> konrad11901: looking
<Accelerator> Thanks :D
<konrad11901> popey: thank you :)
<popey> Ok. Need to look into that at home. Ping me again in 2 hours if I haven't replied
<popey> konrad11901: ^
<konrad11901> ok, no problem
<Accelerator> popey: Some of us have  said that we will be contributing even after GCI....is there a place where we can get a list for any documentation,tutorials or bugs that needs to be covered :D
<Accelerator> Or is everything tracked on launchpad?
<popey> Good question
<popey> I have thought for some time that I need to start a new document which lists all the ways to contribute
<popey> Unfortunately stuff is a bit spread out. Ubuntu desktop stuff is mostly in launch pad but some other bits are in github
<popey> I will start a thread on the community hub
<daniellimws> popey, thanks! that's good to hear!
<Accelerator> Yay i think many of us will be happy to contribute more
<daniellimws> I really want to thank all mentors for dedicating their time here helping us
<Accelerator> Me too
<daniellimws> There is no reason for you guys to do so, but you guys did
<popey> It's been great to get these contributions
<popey> Always good to see things from a new contributor perspective too
<Accelerator> The mentors were really helpful and i'm really sad that GCI is almost over :(
<popey> Aww
<Accelerator> Yeah but i will be staying here though :)
<popey> We will still value the contributions
<popey> But in other IRC channels :)
<Accelerator> popey: ubuntu-release?
<popey> Depends on the project but there are a ton of places.
<Accelerator> Right thanks for all the information and help :D
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> it was a very good experience for in the first year of gci. Contributing to Ubuntu was interesting, fun though it was sometimes complicated ;) It also taught many new things. I love the snapcrafting and snaps and iso testing and bug...... And i created a Launchpad account during this period! :) The mentors were friendly and very helpful. We took their precious time in order to help us with the tasks and also
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> the other students. Thanks everyone! GCI was really cool. will again join gci. and will not stop contributing to ubuntu and the iso testing :) Once again, thanks everyone! I don't think that I will get time tomorrow coz my exams are beginning. Will never forget anyone of you. Will remember your name Accelerator (Tanesh) 🙂
<omairqazi> hi guys
<Accelerator> Same here omairqazi It's been a real pleasure to meet you😄.... and I wish you all the luck for your exams😄
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> Thanks bro
<Accelerator> np :)
<amitoj> hi elopio and popey
<konrad11901> popey: ping!
<popey> heya
<popey> I'm not sure what to do here
<Accelerator> popey: Mind reviewing my task again? Promise this is the last one-https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6015981593821184/
<konrad11901> popey: so what do you suggest? Should I submit the task for review or wait for the mentors (but tbh, waiting until Monday is quite a bad idea, because I'm working now on other tasks which I want to submit before the end of GCI)?
<konrad11901> or something else?
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> tsimonq2 or wxl: Should i submit a passed report or failed if a face a bug that is not preventing me to install
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> s/a/I
<Accelerator> Ah QaziOmairAhmed[m no one is online yet
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> hmm
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> can you tell me what shoul i do passed or failed?
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> s/shoul/should
<Accelerator>  Normally there should not have been any bug that is preventing you from installing
<Accelerator> Try again and see if the bug persists
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> bugs like they show wrong version on welcome slide
<daniellimws> yea, then that should be reported I think
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> no option power source
<daniellimws> main point of the tests is to make sure everything there is correct, I believe
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> daniellimws: i know but should i submit passed or failed?
<daniellimws> oh hmm
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> ya it says If all actions produce the expected results listed, please submit a 'passed' result.
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> If an action fails, or produces an unexpected result, please submit a 'failed' result and file a bug. Please be sure to include the bug number when you submit your result.
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> so failed right?
<daniellimws> wait, I thought the power source option is part of the tests?
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> yes
<daniellimws> oh yea then it should fail
<Accelerator> Alright submit a failed report
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> thanks
<Accelerator> np :)
<Accelerator> Wait
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> waiting...
<Accelerator> wxl: ^^
<daniellimws> QaziOmairAhmed[m], I thought in the past you reported as failed?
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> yes
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> just got curious coz everybody else submit passed
<Accelerator> Hmm
<daniellimws> oh that's weird
<daniellimws> well, wxl did say you did a great job, so, hehe maybe that's the correct way
<daniellimws> or let's wait for them
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> :)
<Accelerator> Yeah because you are testing all correctly
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> it is the correct i think because testcase say failed if unexpected result
<wxl> to be frank, there's no one philosophy on this
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> will do other testcases and ask them
<wxl> by the letter, you should fail it
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> thanks
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> failed it
<wxl> but some people think that failing it can cause red flags that are sort of false positives. some release managers may prefer to see a passed result and only see failures for things which prevented the installation or software from working correctly
<wxl> after all, we're not really testing the testcase (we shoudln't be), but we're testing the images
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> hmm
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> but people like my sister would hate xubuntu for such kind of mistakes
<wxl> as a mentor i have not espoused either philosophy since for the purposes of general ISO QA testing there's no one answer :)
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> ok
<wxl> wrong version on the welcome slide is definitely a bug, but one that i can tell you from experience is almost always wrong in development versions, though it will get fixed in the final versions
<wxl> we're still relatively early in the cycle (remember this is 18.04 so it will be released in the fourth month of 2018) so there's still more work to do
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> i thought like people like my sister so i failed the image test
<daniellimws> lol
<Accelerator> XD
<wxl> you're fine to do so QaziOmairAhmed[m :)
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> thanks
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> my sister says how can i big company make even typo errors LOL :) . i tell her that will be released later it is still in testing process
<wxl> also remind her it's not a company
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> ya good point :)
<wxl> sure there's a company behind the infrasturcture of ubuntu and there are paid employees who work on ubuntu, but that's a very small part of the whole ecosystem
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> hmm
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> there are normal people contributing to ubuntu
<wxl> yep. normal people like you and me :)
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> :)
<wxl> last night i found myself mentoring people on using the windows command prompt, which is very strange, since i don't use windows at all XD
<wxl> daniellimws: don't you got a task to complete for me?
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> RAI is one of them LOL
<daniellimws> wxl: yea, but I abandoned that for a while to take the command line notifications integration task first, hope you don't mind :)
<wxl> daniellimws: oh i don't care. i guess i didn't notice you abandoned it. it's still floating about in the regular queue
<daniellimws> oh, I'll take it on monday
<wxl> okie dokie
<heesen_> elopio,could you please take a look at this
<Accelerator> wxl: GCI is almost over 😭😭
<konrad11901> By the way, wxl, you asked popey earlier if it wasn't too late to publish a new task. What's this task about and will it be published?
<wxl> i know :(
<wxl> konrad11901: i haven't got to writing it but i was thinking about throwing up a task to add image support to pastebinit
<elopio> heesen_: at what?
<wxl> it's a python project but one that will require a little ingenuity
<heesen_> https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/1871
<ubot93> Pull 1871 in snapcore/snapcraft "support .tar.lzma cleanly in snapcraft" [Open]
<wxl> that said, it's not an easy one!
<heesen_> elopio,https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/1871
<konrad11901> wxl: mhm, interesting task :)
<daniellimws> wxl, I'm guessing converting image data to be something that can be sent over?
<elopio> heesen_: I recommended you to start improving your python with smaller tasks. In that pull request, you removed 4 spaces that completely change the behaviour of the function. You added a function that's not called by anybody, and you call a function that doesn't seem to be defined anywhere.
<elopio> heesen_: that's normal when we are learning python, of course. I would be happy to continue mentoring you, but we need to follow a clear path to improve your python.
<wxl> daniellimws: tbh i've not even looked at it. :) i know of another tool for one particular paste service that supports image uploading and i'm imagining we can see what they do. or maybe go the other way and look at a particular image host service and see what their API requires. there's a couple ways to attack it, but like i said, it's going to require some inventiveness
<heesen_> elopio,ok
<daniellimws> wxl, sounds like something I'd want to use, if anyone claims that task please let me know :D
<elopio> heesen_: but if you want us to help you in your learning process, we need you to follow our advice. I gave you a first task to get started, packaging the doge project to start preparing you to more complex tasks
<wxl> XD
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> For the ones who were offline before
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> it was a very good experience for in the first year of gci. Contributing to Ubuntu was interesting, fun though it was sometimes complicated ;) It also taught many new things. I love the snapcrafting and snaps and iso testing and bug...... And i created a Launchpad account during this period! :) The mentors were friendly and very helpful. We took their precious time in order to help us with the tasks and also
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> the other students. Thanks everyone! GCI was really cool. will again join gci. and will not stop contributing to ubuntu and the iso testing :) Once again, thanks everyone! I don't think that I will get time tomorrow coz my exams are beginning. Will never forget anyone of you. Will remember your name Accelerator (Tanesh) 🙂
<wxl> well meanwhile there's https://github.com/Upload/upclient
<heesen_> ok
<daniellimws> wxl, the main difference is pastebinit allows you to set whichever domain you want?
 * wxl high 5s QaziOmairAhmed[m 
<elopio> heesen_: also, you seem to be making those changes directly on github. That doesn't let you test locally.
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> why my nickname is coming as Qazi......
<wxl> daniellimws: well, pastebinit is also in the repos XD but yes it does support multiple services for text. just not images.
<daniellimws> it's too long :D
<wxl> that's probably your name on matrix, QaziOmairAhmed[m ?
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> thanks wxl
<daniellimws> i think the ending ] got truncated
<daniellimws> not sure from the screen or from the actual nickname
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> but then i changed it to omairqazi
<Accelerator> The nickname probably
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> let me come here again
<heesen_> elopio, i tested locally then put on github
<wxl> oh gosh darnit popey i approved the wrong task. can i unapprove?
<elopio> heesen_: ok. We also need to work on some style to make your work easier for you and others to review. patch-12 is not a good branch name
<wxl> i'm about to head out for a bit but popey if you can unapprove this one, it's not complete. https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5743894174105600/
<elopio> heesen_: we can go over all of that, slowly, if you want. As I said, I'm happy to continue helping you even after the code-in finishes.
<popey> wxl: I see no option to do that
<wxl> ugh
<coolpolygons> popey: hey popey, may i ask you a quetion on snapping an electron app?
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> i am back again
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> what is my nickname now?
<daniellimws> still the same
<wxl> same
<wxl> QaziOmairAhmed[m
<daniellimws> i think it could just be a matrix problem?
<daniellimws> try /nick?
<coolpolygons> popey when i try to snap an app it says to specify an author and email, but what should I do if i don't know the email of the original dev? should i use my email?
<wxl> on matrix, your matrix nick will be shown
<heesen_> elopio,ok
<wxl> if you want to change your irc nick on the bridge you need to use appservice
<wxl> bbl
<heesen_> elopio, what should i do
<elopio> heesen_: I suggested you to make a snap package for https://github.com/thiderman/doge
<Accelerator> popey: Seems you are back to your pc hehe.......https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6015981593821184/  :D
<elopio> heesen_: the code-in task about making your first python snap contains detailed instructions
<heesen_> ok will do
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> !nick irc.freenode.net
<ubot93> QaziOmairAhmed[m: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> lol
<elopio> heesen_: you know what? let's do this one, seems more useful: https://github.com/guessit-io/guessit
<QaziOmairAhmed[m> following https://gist.github.com/fstab/ce805d3001600ac147b79d413668770d
<daniellimws> QaziOmairAhmed[m], you need to do that to @appservice-irc:matrix.org I think
<kinshuk> hi iam kinshuk and i am 13 years old
<daniellimws> hi kinshuk, welcome!
<Accelerator> Hi kinshuk
<kinshuk> accelerator tera koi naam nahi hai kye
<kinshuk> kya
<Accelerator> kinshuk: Normally you have to speak english here but i will humour you... nahi mera naam Accelerator hai
<kinshuk> saale naam batade bhi
<Accelerator> kinshuk: I don't like your tone...watch what you are saying
<kinshuk> tum sab chutiya ho kya????
<kinshuk> chal english bolta hun
<kinshuk> Fuck you
<wxl> oh jeez can't we be nice?
<wxl> kinshuk: if you have a serious question, we're happy to help. but tone the language down.
<kinshuk> wxl: tu kon hai kutte?
<wxl> kinshuk: the mentors that i know only speak english. you're welcome to use the likes of google translate if you're not good with english.
<Accelerator> wxl: He is saying bad words in hindi
<wxl> oh nice
<kinshuk> mujhe 1000rs dede ya bhaag ja yaha se
<daniellimws> typical high school kids?
<kinshuk> or let me win gci
<coolpolygons> elopio: there?
<wxl> kinshuk: please speak in english or leave.
<kinshuk> give me 1000rs or run from here
<Accelerator> wxl: Kick him out
<wxl> !ops kinshuk
<wxl> !ops
<ubot93> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<kinshuk> or let me win
<coolpolygons> wxl: yeah
<kinshuk> gci
<wxl> unfortunately i don't have ops but i'm sure someone can help
<daniellimws> kinshuk you need to calm down man
<wxl> popey: ^
<coolpolygons> kinshuk: please refrain from doing anything offensive...
<coolpolygons> we want to make this place as friendly as possible
<wxl> for now, don't feed the troll, folks. someone will clean up the mess shortly.
<coolpolygons> there we go xD
<Accelerator> Finally
<wxl> thanks popey
<konrad11901> yeah
<konrad11901> hey, popey, you haven't answered my question :(
<popey> I don't know that I can
<omairqazi> yay
<Accelerator> The nickname probably;9
<coolpolygons> LOL
<coolpolygons> popey: may i ask you a question about snapping an electron app?
<popey> Sure
<coolpolygons> ok so i am snapping an app called Wanna
<popey> Ok
<coolpolygons> and as i was following the directions, i found out that in the packages.json, there was no "dist" : "build" in the scripts section
<coolpolygons> should i add it manually?
<popey> No
<popey> There will be some other way to build
<popey> Maybe their readme explains how?
<kinshuk_> assholes you knwo how to kick only
<wxl> popey: gateway/web/freenode/ip.42.111.12.163
<wxl> ooh wait he's changing ips, too
<popey> Sorry, on mobile so not effective
<coolpolygons> popey: their github shows nothing about snaps tho
<wxl> that's always fun
<popey> coolpolygons: it won't but it might explain how to build normally
<Accelerator> Sorry to disturb your conversation..popey i already installed nodejs but it's still not working
<popey> Accelerator: did you add the nodesource PPA? The error message suggested you have an old versions of node
<Accelerator> Ok i will check it out thanks
<popey> The nodesource link links to the place that details how to install the newer version
<Accelerator> Oh thanks
<popey> Np
 * popey afk
<wxl> i just now unignored joins parts quits modes and nicks as i usually do. did kinshuk leave?
<Accelerator> popey: Nope i have the newest version installed
<daniellimws> yea kicked and banned
<wxl> ah good
<coolpolygons> :D
<wxl> of course that's only for a particular client session on a particular ip
<wxl> i'm sure he'll be back
<Accelerator> Well you are lucky...he did say offensive words in hindi
<daniellimws> he's interesting though xD
<wxl> "interesting"
<coolpolygons> xD
<wxl> if i had a dollar for all the similarly "interesting" cases i've seen over the years on irc....
<wxl> some of them are quite good actually. like really hard to get rid of.
<wxl> this one's rather boring in that regard :)
<coolpolygons> popey: does npm install generally take this long when doing electron postinstall
<coolpolygons> ?
<Nissaar> popey: for this task: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5353633833025536/. is the tavern app still available ?
<popey> coolpolygons: depends on the app
<coolpolygons> so i should jus tbe patient right?
<popey> Ya :)
<Accelerator> popey: Overload of pings XD.....but installing nodejs didn't work...i already installed the newest version :(
<popey> What does node -version say?
<popey> I think that's the command
<wxl> --version
<wxl> or -v
<Accelerator> v 9.4.0
<Accelerator> wxl: the --version worked
<wxl> typically abbreviated switches are preceeded by a single dash and full switches doubles
<wxl> *typically*
<Nissaar> popey: ?
<popey> Hmm
<popey> Can you pastebin the full  output, not just the end, when it fails?
<Accelerator> Yes
<popey> Nissaar: I don't know
<popey> Without looking for it
<Accelerator> popey: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26378888/
<popey> Accelerator: did you run npm install?
<popey> I don't see it there
<Accelerator> popey: Its there...not very noticeable though :)
<wxl> abacles: you got a short time to organize that ubuntu hour XD
<gurshant> hi
<wxl> hey gurshant what's up?
<abacles> yes @wxl
<abacles> I have a programming club at school though
<wxl> very cool!
<abacles> So I can just call a meeting
<gurshant> nothing bro......what to do next from here
<wxl> what languages do you normally work with?
<Accelerator> popey: line 131
<abacles> C and python
<wxl> gurshant: claim a task, work on it, and submit it
<wxl> nice, abacles. i look forward to hearing about how the meeting goes!
<gurshant> i claimed.....and i this im doing what was discripted in task
<gurshant> think*
<wxl> gurshant: well incidentially there's more than one task so you'd have to let us know which one you're talking about, but the task description should explain what to do. coming here is just for getting help if you need it
<gurshant> oh got it....thanks
<daniellimws> wxl, I think it's because the task asks to come here and say hi?
<daniellimws> then students just assume the next step will be given here, perhaps
<wxl> daniellimws: i think that's a fair assertion :)
<coolpolygons> popey: there?
<abacles> @wxl oops my bad... I didn't realize I only have 3 days. Maybe I'll try another task :(
<kkk> hi am kinshuk sorry
<wxl> abacles: yeah there's plenty of other ones
<wxl> planning on being nice, Guest17019 ?
<Guest17019> ya
<wxl> cuz we can kick ban you and all your ips all day long :)
<Guest17019> who are the winners
<wxl> if it gets really hairy, we'll just sick the freenode ops on you and then it gets really difficult
<wxl> the people that did the work
<daniellimws> wxl, by the way, has there been people who organised ubuntu hour in their school before?
<wxl> daniellimws: i *THINK* so. let me see if i can check that
<Guest17019> who are the winners
<Guest17019> please tell me
<wxl> they aren't announced yet
<wxl> but they are the people who do the most work
<Guest17019> why are ignosing me
<Accelerator> Yeah it will be announced on 31 jan
<Guest17019> who do you think wxl
<wxl> we're not, but you didn't listen to the answer
<wxl> you might find your answer here Guest17019 https://gci-leaders.netlify.com/
<daniellimws> I can assure you that wxl won't be the winner
<wxl> awww man :(
<m4sk1n> wxl: not the most work, more like best work
<wxl> m4sk1n: well, the most, then the best, but yes.
<Guest17019> wxl you have some names
<daniellimws> wxl, sorry :)
<Guest17019> wxl whom doyou think will win
<Nissaar> popey: what screenshot should i add to the readme.md file ?  for this: https://github.com/Nissaar/Tavern-snap-creation/blob/master/README.md
<wxl> Guest17019: probably one of those names on the link. here's the rules https://developers.google.com/open-source/gci/faq#how_are_the_grand_prize_winners_chosen
<coolpolygons> popey: i checked Wanna
<coolpolygons> and their readme says to run npm i && npm electron
<coolpolygons> but when i run that after modding the packages.json it doesn't create a snap...
<coolpolygons> elopio: there?
<Nissaar> i have an issue with packaging a snap task
<Nissaar> anyone can help ?
<Nissaar> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26378968/
<wxl> Nissaar: probably but not if you don't ask the question first :)
<Nissaar> here it is in the paste bin
<Nissaar> wxl:
<Nissaar> wxlm: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26378968/
<wxl> admittedly i'm not necessarily the right person to help but i'm sure if you stick around someone will help Nissaar :)
<daniellimws> Nissaar, can you share you snapcraft.yaml?
<daniellimws> most likely something is wrongly configured in there
<Nissaar> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26378974/
<Accelerator> Yeah seems like it
<popey> coolpolygons: ok I will take a look in 30 mins
<Nissaar> iwxl: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26378974/ its in there. with the error
<coolpolygons> kk
<Accelerator> popey: Don't forget about me too ^.^
<Nissaar> popey:https://paste.ubuntu.com/26378974/ can you take at this pls
<wxl> daniellimws: you saw Nissaar 's second paste with the snapcraft.yaml?
 * wxl hangs his head in shame for not being a snapper
<daniellimws> yea I'm taking a look, Nissaar
<daniellimws> just that my success rate in packaging snaps is like 20% :)
<Accelerator> wxl: Same as you...not much of a snapper but i'm looking into Nissaar's yaml rn
<Accelerator> Nissaar: I don't know if not putting the source tag there does something wrong..but put it there just to be sure
<Nissaar> uhmmm as per the tutorial it should have been the version of the snap. and since this one does not have any previous version. i think that i cannot put anything
<Nissaar> popey: correct me if im wrong
<daniellimws[m]> yea that should not affect
<daniellimws[m]> I think the problem lies within the app: section
<Nissaar> yes right
 * daniellimws[m] is pulling right now
<daniellimws[m]> Nissaar, can you provide a link to the upstream repo of tavern?
<daniellimws[m]> I believe we are calling it the wrong way, would be great to know what features they provide
<Nissaar> https://github.com/taverntesting/tavern
<Nissaar> daniellimws[m]: this ?
<daniellimws[m]> Nissaar, yup, alright as we can see the way to call it is tavern-ci
<daniellimws[m]> I'm giving it a try here
<Nissaar> i should rename it tavern-ci then
<Nissaar> daniellimws
<Nissaar> daniellimws[m]: ?
<daniellimws[m]> yup change the command
<Nissaar> IT WORKED
<Nissaar> thank you so much
<daniellimws[m]> yup worked for me too!
<Nissaar> which snap did you packaged ?
<daniellimws[m]> I made one called uber-cli
<daniellimws[m]> well thats the only one :)
<daniellimws[m]> kept facing into errors for the others and kinda got lazy to try anymore
<coolpolygons> daniellimws[m]: if ur done with nissar, would you be willing to help me?
<daniellimws> I can try
<daniellimws> link?
<coolpolygons> its snapping an electron app
<coolpolygons> hang on
<coolpolygons> u want the fresh packages.json, or the one i tweaked?
<daniellimws> I'll leave in 15 mins, if I don't understand what's wrong on first try then byebye :)
<Nissaar> when registering it seems the name tavern is already taken. guess someone already snapped it. right?
<Nissaar> elopio: ?
<Nissaar> popey: ?
<Nissaar> wxlm: ?
<Nissaar> wxl: ?
<daniellimws> coolpolygons, not sure, whichever you need me to look at
<Nissaar> daniellmws: ?
<daniellimws> Nissaar, yes it's taken but not sure if snapped
<daniellimws> can you try to install it?
<coolpolygons> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26379074/
<daniellimws> uninstall the one you snapped first to avoid conflicts
<Nissaar> daniellimws: should i procede then ?
<daniellimws> proceed with?
<Nissaar> publishing the snap ?
<Nissaar> im actually registering
<daniellimws> you can do tavern-nissaar
<Nissaar> ahhh thx
<Nissaar> what does that mean ?**using the preferred upstream name*
<daniellimws> oh
<daniellimws> it refers to the name that the upstream repo used
<daniellimws> in this case, tavern
<Nissaar> its already taken
<Nissaar> i should other one then ?
<daniellimws> and they set it up as "pip install tavern" as well, so yea tavern should be it
<daniellimws> it's ok you can use tavern-nissaar
<Nissaar> ok thx
<daniellimws> For example, most people would expect ‘thunderbird’ to be published by
<daniellimws> Mozilla. They would also expect to be able to get other snaps of
<daniellimws> Thunderbird as 'thunderbird-$username'.
<daniellimws> as shown by snapcraft when you try to register
<daniellimws> coolpolygons, the parts section is not there?
<coolpolygons> parts section?
<daniellimws> wait
<daniellimws> sorry
<daniellimws> oops
<Nissaar> what screenshot should i add to the readme file ?
<daniellimws> a screenshot of you running tavern-ci with the example yaml
<Accelerator> hmm do readmes usually contain screenshot or pictures?
<daniellimws> screenshots are always nice to let people know what to expect imo
<konrad11901> woah, I haven't added any screenshots to my snaps' readme files :D
<Accelerator> Well i never added any screenshots  in readmes either
<daniellimws> in my projects I like to add a screenshot on top
<konrad11901> but of course it's nice to have them, I just think it's not needed in these tasks
<konrad11901> I also add screenshots to my projects actually
<konrad11901> not to snaps though xD
<Accelerator> Well i add screenshots only to tutorials
<Nissaar> help : https://paste.ubuntu.com/26379144/
<Accelerator> Shouldn't u change tavern to tavern-ci in the app section?
<daniellimws> coolpolygons, one thing you missed was the script property
<daniellimws> https://docs.snapcraft.io/build-snaps/electron
<daniellimws> Accelerator, no that's settled
<coolpolygons> what is a script property?
<daniellimws> Nissaar, there's an example on how to use tavern-ci in the github repo
<coolpolygons> and where am i missing that
<daniellimws> look at under "Packaging for operating systems"
<daniellimws> in the tutorial
<coolpolygons> the "dist":"build" ?
<daniellimws> Nissaar, https://github.com/taverntesting/tavern#quickstart except without pip install since you "snap install"ed it instead
<daniellimws> yea
<daniellimws> oops sorry you had the scripts
<daniellimws> but not the dist
 * daniellimws goes off to bed
<Accelerator> Goodnight
 * popey returns
<Accelerator> yay
<coolpolygons> yay
<popey> uhoh
<Accelerator> popey: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6015981593821184/
<coolpolygons> we missed you popey
<popey> hahah :D
<popey> <3
<Accelerator> Yeah very much
<coolpolygons> popey: here's what i got so far: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26379313/
<coolpolygons> and btw the thing didnt have dist:build in the script
<popey> Accelerator: replied, looks like network error on your end
<Nissaar> popey: what screenshots should i add to the readme.md file :https://github.com/Nissaar/Tavern-snap-creation/blob/master/README.md
<popey> Nissaar: you don't need to add screenshots, it's fine without
<popey> so long as it builds and runs as a snap, this is fine
<Nissaar> popey:   Publish the devmode snap in the Snap store edge channel
<Nissaar> how do i do that ?
<popey> coolpolygons: does "npm build" work?
<Nissaar> popey: ive alread registered it
<popey> what name did you register under?
<popey> https://github.com/Nissaar/Tavern-snap-creation/blob/master/snap/snapcraft.yaml
<popey> the yaml hasn't been updated?
<coolpolygons> popey it says that it called with no arguments. I tried running npm run-script build, and it says "The build folder is ready for deployment"
<coolpolygons> no snap or yaml there tho
<popey> oh duh, i meant "npm run build"
<coolpolygons> does the same thing
<coolpolygons> makes a build folder that has no .snap or yaml
<Nissaar> popey: tavern-nissaar
<popey> Nissaar: i would recommend not adding your name
<popey> just register "tavern"
<popey> coolpolygons: :(
<Nissaar> popey: i need to pulish it in edge now
<Nissaar> popey: it says name tavern already taken :(
<popey> yes, it tells you what to do, right?
<Nissaar> uhmmm no ?
<popey> looks like omairqazi registered tavern?
<Nissaar> popey: i should do another one then
<Nissaar> ?
<coolpolygons> popey any suggestions for the next step? btw here's the forked page: https://github.com/wifiproblems/wanna#installation
<popey> coolpolygons: I don't know.
<popey> Nissaar: yeah, might be best
<popey> but don't tack your name on it
<popey> just register the name and ping me if it's already registered
<Nissaar> ive already registered it tho
<Nissaar> popey: what niw ?
<coolpolygons> popey u think i should try another app?
<Accelerator> Nissaar: The task says to publish?
<Nissaar> register
<coolpolygons> and btw i got to building the snap by adding the dist:build in the script, but it cant load the gtk modules after i install the snap and run it
<Nissaar> popey: im doing the endorser
<daniellimws[m]> omairqazi: to add your github to that site, my friend found out that your name there must match your github name
<popey> coolpolygons: interesting!
<popey> coolpolygons: what version of electron-builder is it using?
<daniellimws[m]> It just searches github for that name and sees if there's something
<coolpolygons> 19.53.0, according to the packages.json
<Accelerator> Nissaar: If tavern has already been packaged and published then you should choose another one
<coolpolygons> should i change it to ~latest
<popey> coolpolygons: hmm
<daniellimws[m]> omairqazi maybe just wait a while then :)
<popey> if you can get it to build a snap, but that fails to lanuch, i think that's our problem and you should submit the task, with a link to your fork
<popey> not submit the PR, but get a non-working fork linked from the task so we can pick it up when gci is over
<coolpolygons> how to do that?
<daniellimws[m]> omairqazi, no your name on the website must be omairqazi, because your github username is omairqazi
<coolpolygons> do i just give u the link to the page i forked?
<coolpolygons> and should i merge the modified packages.json with my fork?
<Accelerator> popey: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26379407/....still not working..no network issues this time :(
<daniellimws[m]> It's ok, I don't really care if my github is there
<daniellimws[m]> omairqazi, it probably wont do you much by having it up there, apart from letting people stalk you
<popey> Accelerator:   Temporary failure resolving 'ppa.launchpad.net'
<popey> You still have network issues :(
<Accelerator> aww..let me try again
<coolpolygons> popey should i merge my tweaked packages.json into my fork and submit the link to it?
<daniellimws[m]> Accelerator, maybe try apt update not sure if that's relevant, just suggesting
<popey> coolpolygons: yes, just don't create a pull request to the upstream project, but link to your fork in the task
<Accelerator> Sure thanks for the suggestion daniellimws[m] ...trying again..if it does not work then i will reun apt-get update :D
<Accelerator> s/reun/run
<popey> i need to make food, back in a bit
<konrad11901> popey, there's one problem. I see that there's a Kubernetes tutorial task, but there is already a tutorial, written in... August
<konrad11901> shouldn't you remove this task? :D
<daniellimws[m]> Bye me too
<Accelerator> konrad11901: Maybe it is outdated?
<Accelerator> Not sure though
 * daniellimws[m] turns off wifi so that I can actually go to sleep
<konrad11901> Accelerator: it doesn't look so, but maybe I'm wrong
<Accelerator> konrad11901: I don't think so...really think that tutorial is either outdated or missing something
<konrad11901> davidcalle, degville: anyone there?
<Accelerator> konrad11901: Hehe no mentors are here during the weekend except a few
<konrad11901> Accelerator: I had some hope that maybe they are there :D
<degville> konrad11901: I'm here but not close to a PC atm
<konrad11901> degville: there's a Kubernetes tutorial task, but such tutorial already exists.
<konrad11901> Since August
<Nissaar> popey: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26379494/ can you chekc this
<Accelerator> Nissaar: popey is making food ...
<Nissaar> help anyone ?
<Nissaar> ?
<Nissaar> ?
<Nissaar> ?
<Accelerator> Nissaar: Seems like a server error..can you try again?
<Nissaar> try what?
<Accelerator> `snapcraft prime`
<degville> konrad11901: good spot on the Kubernetes duplicate, although the tutorial on tutorials.ubuntu could be expanded.
<coolpolygons> popey there
<coolpolygons> ?
<konrad11901> degville: mhm, will consider this. And by the way, I've written the Openstack tutorial, will send it in an hour or so. Will you be able to check it today?
<coolpolygons> popey: im trying to run git commit -m, but its giving me an error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26379536/
<degville> konrad11901: thanks for the tutorial. I don't think we'll be able to check it today, but I'll try if I get a chance.
<konrad11901> degville: ok, thanks :)
<degville> Thank you :)
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: he is not online...i'm waiting for him too...stay around
<coolpolygons> alright
<Nissaar> any snapper oniline ?
<coolpolygons> im a noob snapper
<Nissaar> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26379494/
<Accelerator> Nissaar: not a pro but let us see your .yaml
<coolpolygons> sorry Nissaar i dont understand...
<coolpolygons> :(
<coolpolygons> oh and Nissaar if u have ur packege.json it'd be nice to upload that also?
<Nissaar> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26379569/
<Accelerator> Right let me try it here
<Nissaar> waiting...
<coolpolygons> any mentors familiar with working with github?
<coolpolygons> more exactly git?
<Accelerator> Nissaar: Yeah give me a few mins with u
<Accelerator> While i'm testing Nissaar's snap...tell us your problem coolpolygons
<coolpolygons> so i have my edited file locally
<Accelerator> Hmm ok
<coolpolygons> how do i upload it to my github fork?
<Accelerator> So you need to make a pull request and ask to merge?
<coolpolygons> not to the original one, but to the forked one
<coolpolygons> i dont want to PR to the original dev
<Accelerator> Well yeah but then you will need to ask to merge
<coolpolygons> i forked the project to my own repo so i wanna change it there
<coolpolygons> so how do i do that?
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-a-pull-request-on-github....this site helped me
<coolpolygons> Oh no! Sammy ate the page you were looking for.
<coolpolygons> :(
<Accelerator> Uh what?
<coolpolygons> link is not showing anyhting
<coolpolygons> showing the "Oh no! Sammy ate the page you were looking for."
<Accelerator> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-a-pull-request-on-github
<coolpolygons> there we go
<coolpolygons> xD the ...this was also hyperlinked
<Accelerator> Nissaar: Almost finished..sorry for the delay :(
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: Sorry about that XD
<coolpolygons> On branch add-snap-support Changes to be committed:   (use "git reset HEAD <file>..." to unstage)  	modified:   package.json  Untracked files:   (use "git add <file>..." to include in what will be committed)  	dist/ 	package-lock.json
<coolpolygons> what are these?
<Nissaar> Accelerator: faire vite ta
<Nissaar> Accelerator: be quick
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: hmm you checked for git status right?
<coolpolygons> yes
<Accelerator> Good..that's still ok...it is showing you what files you modified...follow the rest of the steps now :)
<coolpolygons> are the text in red the ones i changed?
<coolpolygons> theres a green and red text, the green one says modified and red one says untracked
<Accelerator> Nissaar: Well seems to be a connection problem from your side as i'm getting specified name.............not executable error
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: Mind giving me a screenshot on prnt.sc?
<coolpolygons> https://prnt.sc/hzz5yl
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: You edited a single file?
<coolpolygons> the dist directory was created once i snapped it
<coolpolygons> and yes, i edited packages.json only.
<Accelerator> Cool..all good..continue with the following steps on the link
<coolpolygons> will the new directory be uploaded also?
<Nissaar> guess ill have to wait for popey
<Accelerator> Nissaar: Yup...sorry but i still think there is a connection problem unless you need to use a network plug in your yaml?
<Accelerator> oh well popey knows more :)
<coolpolygons> Accelerator: i cant see my new changes online...
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: You pushed to upstream?
<coolpolygons> --set-upstream add-snap-support
<coolpolygons> i did that
<coolpolygons> i meant git push --set-upstream origin add-snap-support
<Accelerator> Hmm you sure that's the branch name?
<coolpolygons> yeah thats the one i created by following the snap tutorial
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: Go where your forked repo is and send me a screenshot
<coolpolygons> https://prnt.sc/hzzc62
<coolpolygons> btw thanks for staying to help me out
<Accelerator> np
<Accelerator> Now did you run this `git add -A`?
<coolpolygons> holy shit
<coolpolygons> ur a genius
<Accelerator> Hehe...i was confused how to do this too...but i got the hang of it after a few tries
<coolpolygons> hmm but after git add
<coolpolygons> i need to git push right
<Accelerator> Git commit....add a helpful message :)
<coolpolygons> there's an error with husky when i do that so i tried to skip it and add comments in GCI instead
<Accelerator> Ah don't skip any step..each one counts :)
<coolpolygons> http://prntscr.com/hzzgfc
<coolpolygons> i get thiserror
<Accelerator> Huh never encountered this before...give me a min
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: use git status and tell me what u see
<coolpolygons> http://prntscr.com/hzzjbf
<coolpolygons> a LOT of stuff pops up
<Accelerator> Alright...since it is one of the rare exceptions and all ;)....do git push directly..When making a PR please put in a useful and helpful msg
<coolpolygons> yeah
<coolpolygons> i did it, now where do i check my updated files?
<coolpolygons> i still dont see it online in the add-snap-support branch :(
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: send me a screenshot
<Accelerator> of your forked repo
<coolpolygons> http://prntscr.com/hzznop
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: When git pushing did you see something like this?
<Accelerator> Counting objects: 3, done.
<Accelerator> Delta compression using up to 4 threads.
<Accelerator> Compressing objects: 100% (2/2), done.
<Accelerator> Writing objects: 100% (3/3), 336 bytes | 0 bytes/s, done.
<Accelerator> Total 3 (delta 0), reused 0 (delta 0)
<Accelerator> To https://github.com/your-username /respository .git
<Accelerator>    a1f29a6..79c0e80  new-branch  -> new-branch
<Accelerator> Branch new-branch set up to track remote branch new-branch  from origin.
<coolpolygons> Branch new-branch set up to track remote branch new-branch  from origin.
<coolpolygons> this one only
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: Ok so it did not work....
<Accelerator> first of all use this command `clear`
<Accelerator> Then git status
<coolpolygons> and?
<coolpolygons> i see tons of new files and one modified
<Accelerator> Ok still good
<coolpolygons> On branch add-snap-support Your branch is up-to-date with 'origin/add-snap-support'.
<coolpolygons> shows that too
<Accelerator> Right..now git add -A
<coolpolygons> done
<Accelerator> and then git commit -m "your message"
<coolpolygons> and that gives the error
<Accelerator> ok let me see if there is a solution for that error
<coolpolygons> u have the screenshot of it right?
<coolpolygons> but if git commit is an optional task, would it affect the results of git push?
<Accelerator> Well imo i think it affects everything since you are comitting
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: Give me a sec
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: Give this a try https://github.com/typicode/husky/issues/164
<ubot93> Issue 164 in typicode/husky "Different outputs when running `npm run precommit` vs `git commit`" [Open]
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: U still there?
<coolpolygons> mhm
<coolpolygons> 4:13 am but im good
<Accelerator> Ok
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: try git commit -m "message" --no-verify
<coolpolygons> i think im using the right node version because i installed v.9.x and husky was using v.9.6
<coolpolygons> ill do jus thtat
<coolpolygons> THERE WE GO
<coolpolygons> OH MY GOD
<coolpolygons> WHAT DOES --NO-VERIFY DO THO
<Accelerator> Oh well it bypasses the check that husky has been doing
<coolpolygons> OK HUSKY GO BURN IN FIRE NOW
<coolpolygons> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: Hehe calm down...you still have to make a PR
<coolpolygons> oh about that
<coolpolygons> popey told me to not make a PR and just submit a link to my forked repo
<Accelerator> Oh then you finished XD..just submit the link ;)
<coolpolygons> cuz i told him that i could get the snap running but its failing to load gtk modules, and he said to then just the erroneous one, so that we can work on it later
<coolpolygons> yeah Accelerator thank you so much for walking me through ::D
<coolpolygons> i cri *sniff*
<Accelerator> It's ok...i'm glad to have helped :) and no need to cry :D
<Accelerator> I'm sure you will help me when i need help too :)
<coolpolygons> what can i help you with xD if you need any, that is
<Nissaar> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26379494/      https://paste.ubuntu.com/26379569/
<Nissaar> help ?
<Accelerator> Nissaar: No one seems to be online
<Accelerator> elopio: ^^
<ILikeCreepers> Hi!
<Nissaar> how do i start this app ? https://github.com/eth0izzle/the-endorser
<Accelerator> Hi ILikeCreepers
<Accelerator> Nissaar: Looks like you have to do a lot to get it running
<m4sk1n> tsssssss
<Nissaar> like what ?
<Accelerator> All you need it Python 3.4+ and do the following:
<Accelerator>     git clone https://github.com/eth0izzle/the-endorser.git
<Accelerator>     sudo pip3 install -r requirements.txt
<Accelerator>     Install Graphviz via your package manager, e.g. apt-get install graphviz or brew install graphviz
<Accelerator>     Download ChromeDriver for your platform (requires Chrome) and place in ./drivers. Alternatively you can use PhantomJS and launch with the --driver phantomjs flag (note phantomjs is 8x slower).
<Accelerator>     Setup your LinkedIn credentials in config.yaml
<Accelerator>     python3 the-endorser.py <profile1> <profile2> <profile3> <etc..> <etc..>
<Accelerator> m4sk1n: Uh what happened to you? XD
<Nissaar> should i do that in the snap folder ?
<Nissaar> You will note that this project has no requirements.txt file, meaning that there are no non-standard library modules used which would need to be pulled in at build time. If that were the case, snapcraft would have handled this for you, pulling the correct dependencies via pip, itself.  Do not hesitate to open the files to get familiar with them. Once you are done, you can remove that httpstat directory.
<Nissaar> found dat in tutorial
<Accelerator> Nissaar: Since you already packaged it and are using snapping the app then number 1 and number 2 are invalid steps
<Accelerator> Start from installing Graphviz
<Nissaar> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26380304/
<Nissaar> in the endorser snap directory ?
<Nissaar> Accelerator: ?
<Accelerator> Nissaar: You changed anything in your yaml file?
<Nissaar> yes
<Nissaar> no
<Nissaar> i ddnt xD
<Accelerator> Hmm wait a sec
<heesen_> elopio, for the package and publish task could you please
<heesen_> elopio,fork your repo into github.com/snapcrafters, transfer the snap name from you to snapcrafters, and configure the repo for automatic publishing into edge on commit
<Nissaar> heesen: can you help?
<Accelerator> Nissaar: Check if you have the file "the-endorser.py" in your current directory?
<Nissaar> yes i have
<Accelerator> heesen_: Elopio is not online
<heesen_> Accelerator: how do you know
<Accelerator> heesen_: I am using Hexchat and i can see the status of other people..and if Elopio is not replying so it means he is offline XD :)
<konrad11901> degville: I sumbitted the tutorial, feel free to look at it in your spare time :)
<Accelerator> Nissaar: Well nope i cannot help you with this
<Accelerator> konrad11901: Help Nissaar
<konrad11901> Accelerator: I'm not sure if I'll be able, I'll check the IRC logs and come back in a while
<Accelerator> konrad11901: Sure..i'm not that good at snapcraft
<Nissaar> i thnik it worked
<Nissaar> i changed it to command: snap the-endorser.py
<Accelerator> Hmm did it snap the-endorser?
<Nissaar> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26380386/
<Nissaar> im having another prblm now
<Accelerator> remove "snap"
<Nissaar> i dnt understand
<Nissaar> if i remove it it doesnt build
<Nissaar> mkwr mo bzn rstart nkr
<Accelerator> Well Nissaar i think you got it all wrong
<Nissaar> ikr
<Nissaar> but what to do ?
<Accelerator> Well wait for a mentor...seems no snapcrafter is here...hmm unless konrad11901 finishes reading the logs
<Nissaar> im sleepy. maybe tomorow
<konrad11901> Accelerator: sorry, I don't think I'll be able to help, will try to snap it myself, but don't know if I'll succeed
<Accelerator> konrad11901: Yeah sure..it does not work from my side
 * Accelerator is going to sleep
<degville> Thanks konrad11901, will do.
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-14
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS rrsdpjxex: daniellimws mallen balloons ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS zmwtqagij: popey sergiusens ubot9 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS vjlaytyr: davidcalle kyrofa omairqazi ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS gtzdpz: konrad11901 m4sk1n refeed[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS uorqjovxp: konrad11901 ubot93 ubuntulog3 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS dgoyqilvok: ubuntulog3 degville ubot93 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS uysnwp: davidcalle m4sk1n jose ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS vmnwblklvh: jakewalker mallen ahayzen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS kuiulgbgg: jose refeed[m] konrad11901 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS hxtox: elopio ubuntulog3 davidcalle ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS hjlddim: wxl ahayzen refeed[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS mfckaobfz: refeed[m] balloons elopio ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS kucnjjsqxu: daniellimws[m] marcoceppi xopt[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS todwye: m4sk1n davidcalle ahayzen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS yaehznpho: davidcalle konrad11901 elopio ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS likxlhx: mallen omairqazi m4sk1n ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS nlwjuqooq: daniellimws daniellimws[m] sergiusens ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<Jobba496> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS aidmdxnvqt: wxl refeed[m] balloons â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS bzdqvynzz: jose sergiusens daniellimws ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS uwjkf: mallen marcoceppi tsimonq2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS euknpv: konrad11901 mallen refeed[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS rjwyjyaa: omairqazi m4sk1n wxl ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS gybjfqau: wxl flexiondotorg ubot9 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS uaqmxkcjz: omairqazi wxl ahayzen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Jobba496> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS lptvs: wxl omairqazi sergiusens ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<heesen> elopio,are you here
<Harry_> hello, anyone here?
<daniellimws[m]> hi Harry_
<daniellimws[m]> welcome!
<Harry_> hi are you mentor
<daniellimws[m]> you can guess ;) how may I help you?
<Harry_> thanks, do you know maximum tasks done by one student so far
<daniellimws[m]> why do you need that information? are you aiming to win?
<Harry_> i know that tasks doesn not matter. i am just asking....
<daniellimws[m]> ah to be honest I don't know sorry
<Harry_> is that more than 60
<daniellimws[m]> probably not that many
<Harry_> are you talking about ubuntu only
<daniellimws[m]> how many tasks have you finished? :)
<daniellimws[m]> yea this is the chat for ubuntu
<daniellimws[m]> perhaps other orgs have more done
<Harry_> i am asking overall
<daniellimws[m]> oh, sorry don't really know about that, Google didnt make that public
<Harry_> oh, any guesses
<daniellimws[m]> could probably range from 30-50
<daniellimws[m]> assuming one task per day it would be 50 I guess,
<Harry_> by one student
<Harry_> ?
<daniellimws[m]> but not that easy to achieve 1 task per day
<daniellimws[m]> yea possibly
<Harry_> what if a student has done more than 60 tasks , can he be a winner(tasks completed by him consist of all types code, doc, ui etc)
<daniellimws[m]> well, is that student focusing on one organisation? or spread out across many?
<daniellimws[m]> because different organisations choose different winners
<Harry_> one org
<daniellimws[m]> then I believe it would be highly possible that the person becomes a winner
<daniellimws[m]> one more thing to consider
<Harry_> yes
<daniellimws[m]> https://developers.google.com/open-source/gci/resources/getting-started
<daniellimws[m]> collaboration and involvement online is also an important factor
<Harry_> yes he has also involved in community
<daniellimws[m]> is that you? ;))
<Harry_> yes
<daniellimws[m]> oh haven't seen you around though, which org are you from?
<Harry_> osgeo
<daniellimws[m]> ah nice to meet you
<Harry_> i usually collect info from other org to see that i can win or not
<daniellimws[m]> I don't see harry on their leaderboard though
<Harry_> my real name is sunveer
<daniellimws[m]> ah ok
<daniellimws[m]> all the best!
<Harry_> harry is my nick
<Harry_> i have completed 67 tasks till now
<daniellimws[m]> you can also share with me what info you collected from other orgs :)
<Harry_> you are the one i shared my tasks info
<daniellimws[m]> but the choice of winners is really subjective to your organisation, I would say
<Harry_> yes
<daniellimws[m]> 67 is quite a number
<daniellimws[m]> I believe we dont have that much here
<Harry_> if i tell you in 2015 i worked with ubuntu
<Harry_> but just complted 5 tasks
<Harry_> and then removed from leaderboard
<daniellimws[m]> heh in 2015 I worked with ubuntu too, but I only did one haha
<daniellimws[m]> that was my first year
<Harry_> same for me
<daniellimws[m]> I didnt come up onto irc too, so pretty sure you wont know about me
<daniellimws[m]> I spent 2 weeks on a task
<Harry_> in 2016 i didnt participated
<daniellimws[m]> why not?
<daniellimws[m]> in 2016 I worked with copyleft games
<daniellimws[m]> this year they arent here, I wont be surprised, there's only 1 mentor and the responsiveness is pretty bad
<Harry_> if i am not wrong, you are a fellow student
<daniellimws[m]> haha yea of course
<Harry_> how many tasks have you completed?
<daniellimws[m]> rather embarassing, only 19
<daniellimws[m]> last thing I want is to get kicked off the leaderboard on the last day to claim tasks
<Harry_> why?
<daniellimws[m]> that'll be pretty depressing
<Harry_> ?
<daniellimws[m]> i mean why not?
<daniellimws[m]> Harry_, by the way do you know about Matrix? (not the movie)
<Harry_> yes i use matrix on my phone
<daniellimws[m]> oh that's cool
<Harry_> i m currently on my laptop
<daniellimws[m]> how's the state of the osgeo irc? are there a lot of people?
<Harry_> the leaderboard is full
<Harry_> but irc is like ubuntu, not full
<daniellimws[m]> yea not unexpected at this time for leaderboard to be full
<daniellimws[m]> yea over here also only half the people are active here
<daniellimws[m]> thought not now I believe they are still sleeping
<Harry_> :):):)
<daniellimws[m]> do you have people that pop up and ask "how many tasks have you finished?" and leaves right after?
<Harry_> yes we have
<daniellimws[m]> ahh well undeniably you acted like one of them lol
<Harry_> but i didnt leave
<daniellimws[m]> yea
<heesen> elopio, are u there
<daniellimws> heesen, how may I help you?
<heesen> i need him to review sth
<daniellimws[m]> is it your snap? is it working already?
<Nissaar> popey: hi
<Nissaar> elopio: hi
<Nissaar> kyrofa: hi
<Nissaar> any snapper ?
<Accelerator> popey: I got it working :)
<Accelerator> popey: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6015981593821184/
<kinshuk_> hi
<daniellimws[m]> hi
<kinshuk_> who will be the winners
<daniellimws[m]> bruh
<daniellimws[m]> how would we know
<daniellimws[m]> bruh
<kinshuk_> tell me
<kinshuk_> i need help
<daniellimws[m]> help in?
<kinshuk_> this is my question
<kinshuk_> who will be the finalists
<daniellimws[m]> brother, please, don't make me cry, we already told you they are not chosen yet
<daniellimws[m]> or sister
<kinshuk_> still any names in your mind?
<daniellimws[m]> yea definitely not kinshuk
<kinshuk_> tell me fast
<kinshuk_> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +ahayzen +elopio +marcoceppi +tsimonq2 Accelerator daniellimws daniellimws[m] davidcalle degville flexiondotorg jakewalker kinshuk_ konrad11901 kyrofa m4sk1n mallen omairqazi refeed[m] sergiusens ubot9 ubot93 ubuntulog3 xopt[m] who are the winners
<daniellimws[m]> actually im not a mentor, so I don't know
<daniellimws[m]> but why do you need to know?
<kinshuk_> i need to know
<daniellimws[m]> good luck with that
<kinshuk_> good luck with what
<daniellimws[m]> well, I know you are a troll, and you've had enough fun with me, you can laugh at me all you want, but for now, bye
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> my friend (Accelerator) want to know who will be the winners
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell
<popey> please just stop
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> @popey do you know who does the best work till now
<popey> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk: stop
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> stopped
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> finalists then?
<popey> again, stop
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell p
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<daniellimws[m]> and this is why the world is not developing as fast as it should be
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<popey> registering new digital ocean droplets just to troll us isn't wise
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> so  tell me the winners
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell 
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell 
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell please tell
<Accelerator> What the hell just happened?
<daniellimws[m]> some mental retardation
<Accelerator> I can see
<Accelerator> Ughhhh
<sonofabitch> ping me
<Accelerator> popey: If you are not too busy could you review my work?
<daniellimws> whois sonofabitch
<daniellimws[m]> oops
<daniellimws> forgot the /
<popey> Accelerator: i will a little later
<sonofabitch> daniellimws: why are you abusing
<Accelerator> popey: Ok thanks
<Accelerator> daniellimws: Is it me or offensive persons are coming here more often?
<popey> only one.
<daniellimws> i think its only this one person?
<Accelerator> Well him and the spammer
<popey> just ignore them
<Accelerator> Will do~
<daniellimws[m]> wxl, are you around? I took a look at how up1 does their uploading
<heesen> elopio,are you there
<heesen> elopio,are you there
<Nissaar> popey: hi
<accelerator[m]> Testing Riot 🙂
<konrad11901[m]> also testing
<Nissaar> i have already packaged a snap, registered it and installed it using --dangerous and --devmode, but when i run pyradio --help it shows errors: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26385481/ . here is the .yaml file and the command i ran in the terminal
<Accelerator> Nissaar: If the command is pyradio...shouldn't you run `pyradio` only?
<daniellimws[m]> wxl, I took a look at the implementation of upclient, would you be interested to know?
<wxl> i'm all ears daniellimws[m]
<daniellimws[m]> wxl, ok so first thing to take note is their implementation
<daniellimws[m]> for security purposes, every file, before uploading is encrypted, after that it is sent to the hosting server with a couple of other metadata like filename
<daniellimws[m]> then when the user wants to retrieve a file, it will retrieve from the host and decrypt it to get the file
<daniellimws[m]> on share.riseup.net, this works by having the key remain same throughout the entire lifetime that the nodejs script is running, I believe
<daniellimws[m]> as a result, it would probably not be feasible to have a python script that sends an image to share.riseup.net
<daniellimws[m]> haven't looked at other possible image pastebins yet though
<daniellimws[m]> it would not work as the key on the riseup server is randomly generated at the start and we clearly do not have it
<daniellimws[m]> well yeah that's all i have
<wxl> yeah well i don't necessarily think we have to use their encryption additions
<daniellimws[m]> yea its optional, but if we want to send the images to riseup it won't be doable
<daniellimws[m]> unless ubuntu hosts it itself
<daniellimws[m]> since on the riseup website it is assumed to have to decrypt the data before returning it as a blob to the user
<daniellimws[m]> wxl, apart from that, looks like a standard post request to the server
<wxl> daniellimws[m]: i was merely saying that it was an example of something handling images. i was thinknig more we'd use imgbin or something of the sort. something simple.
<daniellimws[m]> oh ok, I kept thinking of share.riseup.net as it seems to be your favorite one :)
<wxl> oh i love it :)
<wxl> but at the same time, their little client works just fine
<wxl> it does have its disadvantages (although these are byproducts of its features), such as i can't send a direct link to the binary
<daniellimws[m]> yea I realised that too, the blob url keeps changing :(
<Nissaar> its the same
<daniellimws[m]> what's the same?
<Nissaar> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26386300/
<Nissaar> this
<daniellimws[m]> Nissaar, what problem do you think you are getting?
<Accelerator> Nissaar: try running this in the terminal
<Accelerator> export LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"
<Accelerator> export LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
<Accelerator> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Nissaar> daniellimws: i literally have no idea im receiving these erros.
<Nissaar> Accelerator: what does that mean ?
<daniellimws[m]> Nissaar, ok, let me tell you, so that you can get a hang of how to debug errors more effectively :)
<daniellimws[m]> as you can see in the error trace, pyradio was ran successfully
<daniellimws[m]> right?
<Accelerator> Nissaar: It will reconfigure your locale settings
<daniellimws[m]> Nissaar, the error given is unsupported locale settings
<daniellimws[m]> locale refers to something like the region/language you are in/using on your system
<daniellimws[m]> here, the error occurs as maybe the locale at wherever you are at right now is not supported
<daniellimws[m]> so, Accelerator suggested that you reconfigure your locale settings to be based on the US, which is very likely, if not definitely supported
<Accelerator> Um the installation guide says to make sure VLC and MPlayer aree installed
<Accelerator> s/aree/are
<daniellimws[m]> for example at germany perhaps, the locale is en_DE.UTF-8 and for whatever reason the script does not support that
<daniellimws[m]> I believe those arent the issue
<daniellimws[m]> I don't really think VLC and MPlayer will have anything to do with locale settings
<Accelerator> Oh yeah but you need both to run pyradio?
<Accelerator> And yes it seems pyradio needs US configuration
<daniellimws[m]> probably, I didnt really look at the github repo
<Accelerator> Nissaar: Try the commands and follow the installation guide :D
<daniellimws[m]> either VLC and MPlayer is already installed over there or the error has yet to come
 * Accelerator is going to eat and will be back soon
<Nissaar> im on it
<Nissaar> thx guys
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  jwizclj: kyrofa konrad11901 heesen_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  lpadxshj: popey daniellimws[m] konrad11901[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  ocpzkibw: ubot9 marcoceppi popey ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  bclpn: ubot9 Accelerator davidcalle ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Nissaar> im receiving the error
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  vejtojeg: ubot9 konrad11901 heesen_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  seliwms: heesen_ davidcalle tsimonq2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<wxl> oh goodie
<patriot191> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  civzyq: ubot93 jose Nissaar â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<wxl> !ops
<ubot93> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<konrad11901[m]> !ops
<daniellimws[m]> !ops
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  iwlcqhjem: accelerator[m] jose konrad11901 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Nissaar> daniellimws: im receiving the same error
<patriot191> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  mngsfzzjv: sergiusens wxl konrad11901 â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  hrzuutpcal: sergiusens heesen konrad11901 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<patriot191> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  fzqqyl: refeed[m] balloons sergiusens â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  borqhwnq: refeed[m] ubot93 wxl ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  roardiy: ubot9 heesen davidcalle ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  nniwgxazpb: heesen_ ubot9 popey ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  pvmzjqni: heesen_ heesen degville ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<patriot191> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  rcvlkrv: m4sk1n ubot9 kyrofa â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  nwmpulusjf: ubot93 Accelerator xopt[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  holdpm: refeed[m] tsimonq2 wxl ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  mmgrualxvv: omairqazi ubot9 konrad11901[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<tsimonq2> !ops
<ubot93> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  jsvviltksc: marcoceppi flexiondotorg sergiusens ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<patriot191> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  ovxmadwcpi: marcoceppi accelerator[m] ubuntulog3 â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<patriot191> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  cvlpixeqh: sergiusens balloons Nissaar â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  rhrxqm: elopio konrad11901[m] kyrofa ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * wxl sigh
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  nuleamza: degville wxl ubot93 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<wxl> we need more ops here
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  cumrt: ahayzen degville ubot93 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<konrad11901[m]> yes
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  vhhzho: daniellimws[m] mallen m4sk1n ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  roolgm: konrad11901[m] daniellimws[m] Nissaar ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  ekjqtcf: mallen daniellimws[m] sergiusens ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<konrad11901[m]> I think you were op for a while wxl
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  uxmlf: kyrofa popey daniellimws[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<wxl> unfortunately the op popey gave me was ephemeral
<daniellimws[m]> Nissaar, after changing locale settings?
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  qzktk: ubuntulog3 m4sk1n refeed[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Nissaar> !op
<ubot93> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<patriot191> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE GO TO #FREENODE AND REMIND TRELANE HOW MUCH OF TOOL HE IS LOOK HERE ===> https://zerobin.net/?cd8099d655af8901#kauJm+pk86X/k9GeT0XVvFAqdGNsC/ofdo0pm+SR99c=  mzorbzp: accelerator[m] ubot9 jose ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<wxl> he didn't actually give me the op flag in chanserv
<wxl> just temporary ops
<daniellimws[m]> could this be related to gci approaching its end?
<popey> o/
<daniellimws[m]> oh
<wxl> hey-o
<popey> No, this happens all over freenode
<Nissaar> daniellims: yes the same
<tsimonq2> Many thanks popey :)
<daniellimws[m]> thanks!
<Nissaar> popey: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26386300/ heeeeeeeeeeeeelp :'(
<wxl> tfw you ssh to yourself
<daniellimws[m]> Nissaar, I suggest that you can try to look up online on why the error is given
<daniellimws[m]> that way you'll learn more than having others to solve it for you
<tsimonq2> wxl, popey: I know there's a flood prevention bot in #lubuntu, would that help here?
<daniellimws[m]> well, unless you really searched for very long and still couldn't find the solution
<popey> Nissaar: try adding an 'environment:' section to the apps with LC_ALL: C.UTF-8
<popey> and rebuild the snap and see if it runs
<popey> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Q69hyrbz/
<popey> ^ like that
<popey> brb, need to make dinner
<Accelerator> popey: My task? :(
<popey> Accelerator: looking now
<Accelerator> OK thanks :)
<popey> done, brb
<Accelerator> wxl: Um what was all this this about patriot?
<Accelerator> s/this/-
<Accelerator> Oh another spammer
<Accelerator> Nissaar: Did you run the commands i gave you? Many persons who had the same problem said it worked
<Nissaar>  Accelerator yes i did
<Nissaar> stll got an error
<Accelerator> Nissaar: Ok restart your computer...maybe the commands work after restarting?
<Nissaar> im rebuilding the snap
<Nissaar> Accelerator: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26386542/
<Nissaar> popey: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26386542/
<Accelerator> Nissaar: You restarted your pc right?
<Nissaar> no
<Nissaar> i received another error tho
<Nissaar> not locale
<Accelerator> Please restart it...most errors disappear magically after restarting...it's magic :D
<Nissaar> ok ill do it
<Accelerator> Ok let us know if errors persist
 * popey returns
<Nissaar> Accelerator: its still the same
<Accelerator> Nissaar: Alright...looking into it
<Nissaar> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26386542/
<Accelerator> Nissaar: While i am figuring out a solution for your error...install VLC and MPlayer in the meantime.....It's in the installation guide on github repo
<Nissaar> i alreaedy have vlc on my pc
<Accelerator> MPlayer?
<Accelerator> Both are needed
<Accelerator> Nissaar: ^^
<Nissaar> Accelerator: im on  it
<heesen> elopio, could you please review this https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5911781492916224/
<Nissaar> Accelerator: its still the same
<Accelerator> Nissaar: Ok i'm on it
<Accelerator> Nissaar: You will need to add a symbolic to the VLC executable it seems
<Accelerator> s/symbolic/symbolic link
<Nissaar> i dnt understand what you mean
<Nissaar> Accelerator: ?
<Accelerator> Ok i will send you a link
<Accelerator> Nissaar: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1951742/how-to-symlink-a-file-in-linux
<kubolos231> hi
<Accelerator> kubolos231: Hi
<Nissaar> popey: you here ?
<Nissaar> elopio: you here ?
<panda_> hi
<Accelerator> Hi there
<panda_> does anyone know how to use snapy core here
<Nissaar> ask if anyone can help theyll help
<Accelerator> Sorry not much of a snapper
<Accelerator> popey: ^^
<Nissaar> seems he's not here
<konrad11901> panda_: what do you mean by "snapy core"?
<konrad11901> degville: hi, sorry for bothering you. Will you be able to check my tutorial today or do I have to wait until Monday? Sorry for such questions, but there's not much time left until the end on GCI and I want to claim my final task before Monday 17:00 UTC.
<konrad11901> s/on/of
<panda_> https://www.ubuntu.com/core
<panda_> also known as snappy core
<degville> konrad11901: I understand, and sorry I've not had a chance. I'll look at it first thing tomorrow morning (I'm on UTC).
<konrad11901> degville: ok, no problem, I just hope that I'll be able to finish the task before the claim new task deadline :)
<degville> konrad11901: yeah, I completely understand. I'll look first thing. It's been a busy weekend for me, as we've had guests, and I've not been able to escape.
<konrad11901> degville: ok, I understand. Thanks :)
